# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل پایین ها بخونید تا امیدوار بشید ( نحوه تأثیر معدل )

## sardare azmoon

با سلام 50 تا پست زده شده که معدلم کمه چی کار کنم بنده هم  50000000 بار گفتم خودم به شخصه با معدل 15 رتبه 2 رقمی کشوری ( 58 منطقه 1  و 87 کشور ) شدم 
حالا معدل چطور حساب میشه و چه میزان تأثیر داره
ببینید کنکور نمرات از 15 هزار تراز میشه ( با تراز قلم چی مقایسه نکنید تراز قلم چی فرق داره با کنکور ) حالا شما برای اینکه 3 رقمی کشور بشید باید ترازتون حدود 10 هزار بشه ( یعنی 5 هزار تا تراز جا دارید از دست بدید ) از طرفی وقتی تأثیر معدل 35 درصد باشه  یعنی از 15 هزار تراز 5250 تاش معدله و 9750 تاش نمره کنکوره حالا کسی که معدلش 15 هستش حدوده 1000 تا تراز از دست داده یعنی از 5 هزار تایی که میتونه از دست بده فقط 1000 تاش از دست رفته و 4000 تا دیگش باقیه  پس به راحتی میشه جبران کرد  و البته توجه داشته باشید همه رقیبتون نمرشون بیست نیست و همه یک مقداری از نمره رو از دست دادن 
حالا متوجه شدید که معدل 15 رو هم میشه جبران کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حالا سوال دیگه هم دارید بپرسید جواب بدم

----------


## king of konkur

من معدلم شده 19.48
ینی از این 5250 چقدر از دس میدم؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## par.rah

یه توضیحیم بدم بد نیس! بچه های که امسال میرید سوم تجربی بدانید و آگاه باشید که نیازی نیست زمین شناسی امتحان نهایی رو بیست بگیرید! 10 هم بگیرید کافیه! یعنی معدل شما در رشته تجربی در 5 زیرگروه تراز میشه و مثلا در پزشکی تراز معدلتون با داروسازی فرق میکنه
منبع:سازمان سنجش

----------


## par.rah

> من معدلم شده 19.48
> ینی از این 5250 چقدر از دس میدم؟


بعد از اینکه نمرات قطعی بشه و وسطای سال پیش دانشگاهیتون از سامانه dipcode آموزش پرورش به سنجش داده بشه ، سازمان سنجش معدلتون رو تراز میکنه.الان مشخص نیست چیزی!

----------


## sardare azmoon

> من معدلم شده 19.48
> ینی از این 5250 چقدر از دس میدم؟


خیلی کم شاید حدود  150 تا  یا خیلی خیلی زیاد بشه 200 تا البته چون اکثر رقباتون معدلتشن کمتر از شماست و بیش از این از دست میدن این معدل به نفعتونه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> یه توضیحیم بدم بد نیس! بچه های که امسال میرید سوم تجربی بدانید و آگاه باشید که نیازی نیست زمین شناسی امتحان نهایی رو بیست بگیرید! 10 هم بگیرید کافیه! یعنی معدل شما در رشته تجربی در 5 زیرگروه تراز میشه و مثلا در پزشکی تراز معدلتون با داروسازی فرق میکنه
> منبع:سازمان سنجش


چرا اطلاعات غلط به ملت میدی؟ زمین شناسی فقط برا کسانی که میخوان برن زیر گروه یک ( پزشکی یا دندون پزشکی ضریبش صفره ) برا بقیه رشته ها از جمله دارو سازی اثر داره ضمنا این ها این همه درس رو دارن میخونن تا 20 بشن زمین شناسی رو هم بخونن تا اگر خواستن زیر گروه دیگه برن مشکلی نداشته باشن

----------


## king of konkur

> خیلی کم شاید حدود  150 تا  یا خیلی خیلی زیاد بشه 200 تا البته چون اکثر رقباتون معدلتشن کمتر از شماست و بیش از این از دست میدن این معدل به نفعتونه


ی سوال دگ
حالا اگه من کنکور واقعا خراب کردم
درحد سفید گذاشتن پاسخنامه
با این معدل رتبم حدودن چقدر میشه؟
ببخشین اگه سوالم بی ربته :Yahoo (22):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> ی سوال دگ
> حالا اگه من کنکور واقعا خراب کردم
> درحد سفید گذاشتن پاسخنامه
> با این معدل رتبم حدودن چقدر میشه؟
> ببخشین اگه سوالم بی ربته


از 400 هزار نفر احتمالا 300 هزار بشی  یا 250 هزار ( البته اگر کاملا سفید بذاری )

----------


## par.rah

> چرا اطلاعات غلط به ملت میدی؟ زمین شناسی فقط برا کسانی که میخوان برن زیر گروه یک ( پزشکی یا دندون پزشکی ضریبش صفره ) برا بقیه رشته ها از جمله دارو سازی اثر داره ضمنا این ها این همه درس رو دارن میخونن تا 20 بشن زمین شناسی رو هم بخونن تا اگر خواستن زیر گروه دیگه برن مشکلی نداشته باشن


اگه دقت کنید نوشتم که معدلتون در 5 زیر گروه تراز میشه! مخاطبم در خط اول بچه های بودن که میخوان پزشکی بخونن

----------


## king of konkur

> از 400 هزار نفر احتمالا 300 هزار بشی  یا 250 هزار ( البته اگر کاملا سفید بذاری )


رشتم ریاضیه
ینی الان من برای آوردن مثلن رتبه 2000 تا 2500 چه ترازی نیاز دارم؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> رشتم ریاضیه
> ینی الان من برای آوردن مثلن رتبه 2000 تا 2500 چه ترازی نیاز دارم؟


دقیق نمیدونم راستش ولی فکر کنم حدود 8000 تا 8500 ( البته برای 20 هزار کشوری منظورمه نه 20 هزار منطقه )

----------


## nahid

​معدل10 رو تو ضیح بدید

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اگه دقت کنید نوشتم که معدلتون در 5 زیر گروه تراز میشه! مخاطبم در خط اول بچه های بودن که میخوان پزشکی بخونن


حالا شاید طرف بعدا نظرش عوض بشه بخوان برن داروسازی به ریسکش نمی ارزه تازه زمزمه هایی هست که زمین شناسی از سال های آینده زمین شناسی تو پزشکی هم ضریب بخوره زمین شناسی رو هم خوب بخونن بهتره به ریسکش نمی ارزه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> ​معدل10 رو تو ضیح بدید


دقیقا مثل 15 هستش با این تفاوت که حدود 2000 تا تراز از دست میده

----------


## nahid

> دقیقا مثل 15 هستش با این تفاوت که حدود 2000 تا تراز از دست میده


خب رتبه رو چقدر میکشه پایین؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خب رتبه رو چقدر میکشه پایین؟


بستگی به درصداتون داره جمع تراز کنکور و معدلتون رتبه کلتون رو به دست میاره

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 مقایسه خوبی انجام دادین 
خیلی خوبه که بچه ها از الان در حاشیه معدل و نمرات کم و ... نباشن چون واقعا بعدا بهشون اثبات میشه که حتی با معدل زیر 15 هم بودن کسانی که رتبه های تاپ بیارن و همه چیز بستگی به درصدهای خوب در کنکور داره 
 معدل خوب خیلی ها دارن ولی درصد خوب خیلی کم بین همون معدل بالاها پیدا میشه 
پس بهتره عالی بخوانیم برای کنکور تا با چند تست بیشتر حتی ضعیف ترین نمرات رو هم جبران کنیم

----------


## SHARIF

> با سلام 50 تا پست زده شده که معدلم کمه چی کار کنم بنده هم  50000000 بار گفتم خودم به شخصه با معدل 15 رتبه 2 رقمی کشوری ( 58 منطقه 1  و 87 کشور ) شدم


آقا شما چه سالی کنکور دادید؟ شاید اون موقع هنوز تاثیر مستقیم معدل نبوده

----------


## arhn

سلام.به نظر شما من باید برای معدل ۱۸ و ۷۰ نگران باشم یا نه؟من ۹۴ کنکور دادم و درصد هام هم خوب و خیلی خوب و عالی بودند اما بعضی ها ته دل آدمو خالی میکنن؟همه ی درصد هام بالای ۷۰ به جز ریاضی و فیزیک.تجربی هستم و منطقه ۳

----------


## mitraa

فرمول محاسبه معدل خييلي پيچيده تر از اين حرفاست

----------


## amoo

کسی که معدلش 11 شده چی ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pedram52

> کسی که معدلش 11 شده چی ؟


باید قید دانشگاهو بزنه خود کشی کنه بهتره

----------


## soheilp

آقا چه بخواهید چه نخواهید کسی که معدلش پایین شده نسبت به اونایی که ازاون بالاترن عقب تره!!حالا بقیش می مونه روز کنکور که تفاوت ها اون جا معلوم میشه ولی خدا می دونه که درحدی هست که بشه کسی مثلا بامعدل14جبران کنه و به کسی که19هست ولی درصدکمتری زده،برسه یا نرسه.خدا می دونه

----------


## farshad96

آقا اگه منو راهنمایی کنی مخلصتم!
من رشتم تجربیه و معدل نهاییم 17.76 شد. منطقه 2 هستم. باید حدود چه ترازی بیارم تا رتبه ام 3 رقمی بشه یا نهایتن زیر 2000 منطقه 2 ؟

----------


## nahid

وقتی سازمان سنجش گفته معدل یعنی معدل تاثیر داره. بیخودی بچه گول نزنین. هر کار کنید شانس با معدل 19 هست.

----------


## ali493

> با سلام 50 تا پست زده شده که معدلم کمه چی کار کنم بنده هم  50000000 بار گفتم خودم به شخصه با معدل 15 رتبه 2 رقمی کشوری ( 58 منطقه 1  و 87 کشور ) شدم 
> حالا معدل چطور حساب میشه و چه میزان تأثیر داره
> ببینید کنکور نمرات از 15 هزار تراز میشه ( با تراز قلم چی مقایسه نکنید تراز قلم چی فرق داره با کنکور ) حالا شما برای اینکه 3 رقمی کشور بشید باید ترازتون حدود 10 هزار بشه ( یعنی 5 هزار تا تراز جا دارید از دست بدید ) از طرفی وقتی تأثیر معدل 35 درصد باشه  یعنی از 15 هزار تراز 5250 تاش معدله و 9750 تاش نمره کنکوره حالا کسی که معدلش 15 هستش حدوده 1000 تا تراز از دست داده یعنی از 5 هزار تایی که میتونه از دست بده فقط 1000 تاش از دست رفته و 4000 تا دیگش باقیه  پس به راحتی میشه جبران کرد  و البته توجه داشته باشید همه رقیبتون نمرشون بیست نیست و همه یک مقداری از نمره رو از دست دادن 
> حالا متوجه شدید که معدل 15 رو هم میشه جبران کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حالا سوال دیگه هم دارید بپرسید جواب بدم


شما یک چیزی رو در نظر نگرفتید اون هم اینکه رتبه اول کنکور ترازش 15 هزار نمیشه یعنی به طور اتوماتیک 1000 تا تراز از دست میده که اون به خاطر اینکه اون مثلا شیمی رو 70 زده بعد یکی یا چند نفر دیگه هم شیمی رو 70 یا بالاتر زدند اینطوری ترازش کمتر از 15 هزار میشه 
همین نکته واسه نمره 20 نهایی وجود داره به دلیل اینکه  1000 نفر 20 گرفتن................ پس تراز مثلا اگه حداکثر 5000 باشه کسی که نمره 20 گرفته میشه 4200 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

البته من هنوز معتقدم باید گذشته رو ریخت دور و آینده رو نگاه کرد 
واسه گذشته هم نمیشه کاری کرد شما باید قبول کنید اینو...................

----------


## amirh7

متاسفانه درباره معدل افراط و تفریط زیاد میشه معدل نه اون قدر بی اهمیته نه اون قدر اهمیت داره که شما را نا امید کنه کسی که معدلش پایینه بایییید تلاش بیشتری داشته باشه

----------


## Amiiin

خیر سرم اعتراض زدم
دریغ از ۰/۲۵  تغییر 
انگار اصا نگاه نکردن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Forgotten

> با سلام 50 تا پست زده شده که معدلم کمه چی کار کنم بنده هم  50000000 بار گفتم خودم به شخصه با معدل 15 رتبه 2 رقمی کشوری ( 58 منطقه 1  و 87 کشور ) شدم 
> حالا معدل چطور حساب میشه و چه میزان تأثیر داره
> ببینید کنکور نمرات از 15 هزار تراز میشه ( با تراز قلم چی مقایسه نکنید تراز قلم چی فرق داره با کنکور ) حالا شما برای اینکه 3 رقمی کشور بشید باید ترازتون حدود 10 هزار بشه ( یعنی 5 هزار تا تراز جا دارید از دست بدید ) از طرفی وقتی تأثیر معدل 35 درصد باشه  یعنی از 15 هزار تراز 5250 تاش معدله و 9750 تاش نمره کنکوره حالا کسی که معدلش 15 هستش حدوده 1000 تا تراز از دست داده یعنی از 5 هزار تایی که میتونه از دست بده فقط 1000 تاش از دست رفته و 4000 تا دیگش باقیه  پس به راحتی میشه جبران کرد  و البته توجه داشته باشید همه رقیبتون نمرشون بیست نیست و همه یک مقداری از نمره رو از دست دادن 
> حالا متوجه شدید که معدل 15 رو هم میشه جبران کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حالا سوال دیگه هم دارید بپرسید جواب بدم



سلام اقا رضا ممنونم از اینکه این مطلب مفید رو منتشر کردید شما الان در مرحله کارشناسی ارشد هستید و زمان شما کنکور تاثیر معدل بود اما الان درس به درس تاثیر میپذیره ( از سال پیش )

به نظرم هنوز هم نتیجه درس به درس دروس در امتحان نهایی خیلی مهمه و نمیشه امتحانات نهایی رو بی اهمیت جلوه داد یا کم اهمیت تلقی کرد ولی چیزی که معلومه شخصی که معدل پایین باشه باید تلاشش رو برای کنکور دوچندان کنه تا اونجا جبران بشه و اینم برای شخصی با معدل پایین خیلی سخته چون معمولا کسایی که تشریحی قدرت زیادی ندارن توی تستی که نمیتونن حرف انچنان قوی بزنن 

ولی گذشته از اینا نباید تحتا هیچ شرایطی روحیه و امید رو از دست داد همیشه تایم برای رسیدن به چیزی که میخوایم هست فقط باید راهش رو بدونیم 

با امید موفقیت 95 های عزیز

----------


## par.rah

> باید قید دانشگاهو بزنه خود کشی کنه بهتره


مرسی از نظراتتون!
اصن آدمو داغون میکنه!

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام.به نظر شما من باید برای معدل ۱۸ و ۷۰ نگران باشم یا نه؟من ۹۴ کنکور دادم و درصد هام هم خوب و خیلی خوب و عالی بودند اما بعضی ها ته دل آدمو خالی میکنن؟همه ی درصد هام بالای ۷۰ به جز ریاضی و فیزیک.تجربی هستم و منطقه ۳


ریاضی و فیزیک رو چند زدید ؟ درصد تمام  رو کامل بزنید تخمین بزنم چند میشید

----------


## sardare azmoon

> فرمول محاسبه معدل خييلي پيچيده تر از اين حرفاست


بله پیچیدست چون باید خیلی دقیق حساب بشه ولی حدودش همسنه که عرض کردم حالا شاید به جای هزار تا نهایش بشه 950 یا 1050

----------


## sardare azmoon

> آقا شما چه سالی کنکور دادید؟ شاید اون موقع هنوز تاثیر مستقیم معدل نبوده


سال 90 کنکور کنکور دادم اون سال هم 25 درصد تأثیر وو درس به درس بود ( نمیدونم چرا دوستان فکر میکنن از سال 93 اینطوری شده از سال 90 اینطوری بود دقیق یادمه )

----------


## sardare azmoon

> آقا چه بخواهید چه نخواهید کسی که معدلش پایین شده نسبت به اونایی که ازاون بالاترن عقب تره!!حالا بقیش می مونه روز کنکور که تفاوت ها اون جا معلوم میشه ولی خدا می دونه که درحدی هست که بشه کسی مثلا بامعدل14جبران کنه و به کسی که19هست ولی درصدکمتری زده،برسه یا نرسه.خدا می دونه


من هم دقیقا همین رو خواستم بگم یعنی میزان عقب موندن نمره 15 رو به نسبت نمره 20

----------


## sardare azmoon

> شما یک چیزی رو در نظر نگرفتید اون هم اینکه رتبه اول کنکور ترازش 15 هزار نمیشه یعنی به طور اتوماتیک 1000 تا تراز از دست میده که اون به خاطر اینکه اون مثلا شیمی رو 70 زده بعد یکی یا چند نفر دیگه هم شیمی رو 70 یا بالاتر زدند اینطوری ترازش کمتر از 15 هزار میشه 
> همین نکته واسه نمره 20 نهایی وجود داره به دلیل اینکه  1000 نفر 20 گرفتن................ پس تراز مثلا اگه حداکثر 5000 باشه کسی که نمره 20 گرفته میشه 4200 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> البته من هنوز معتقدم باید گذشته رو ریخت دور و آینده رو نگاه کرد 
> واسه گذشته هم نمیشه کاری کرد شما باید قبول کنید اینو...................


 اینطوری باشه بهتره چون اگر نمره 20 بشه 4200 اون وقت نمره 15 به جای هزار تا تراز 800 تا تراز عقب میفته

----------


## sardare azmoon

> وقتی سازمان سنجش گفته معدل یعنی معدل تاثیر داره. بیخودی بچه گول نزنین. هر کار کنید شانس با معدل 19 هست.


مگه من گفتم  معدل تأثیر نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من میگم میزان تأثیرش اونقدری نیست که معدل 15 نتونه جبران کنه و گرنه واضح و بدیهیه کسی که 19 معدلشه شانس بیشتری داره ولی حرف من اینه که کسی هم که 15 میتونه این اختلاف رو جبران کنه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام اقا رضا ممنونم از اینکه این مطلب مفید رو منتشر کردید شما الان در مرحله کارشناسی ارشد هستید و زمان شما کنکور تاثیر معدل بود اما الان درس به درس تاثیر میپذیره ( از سال پیش )
> 
> به نظرم هنوز هم نتیجه درس به درس دروس در امتحان نهایی خیلی مهمه و نمیشه امتحانات نهایی رو بی اهمیت جلوه داد یا کم اهمیت تلقی کرد ولی چیزی که معلومه شخصی که معدل پایین باشه باید تلاشش رو برای کنکور دوچندان کنه تا اونجا جبران بشه و اینم برای شخصی با معدل پایین خیلی سخته چون معمولا کسایی که تشریحی قدرت زیادی ندارن توی تستی که نمیتونن حرف انچنان قوی بزنن 
> 
> ولی گذشته از اینا نباید تحتا هیچ شرایطی روحیه و امید رو از دست داد همیشه تایم برای رسیدن به چیزی که میخوایم هست فقط باید راهش رو بدونیم 
> 
> با امید موفقیت 95 های عزیز


همانطور که گفتم از سال 90 درس به درس شد دقیقا یادمه!!!!!
ثانیا درس به درس با معدل چندان تفاوت نداره چون کسی که مثلا معدلش 15 هستش یک سری از دروس رو بالاتر از 15 شده و یک سری دروس رو کمتر از 15 پس چه درس به درس باشه چه معدل تأثیرش تقریبا یکسانه
ثالثا بنده نمیخوام تأثیر معدل رو انکا ر کنم بلکه میگم تأثیرش اونقدر نیست که نشه جبران کرد همین 
رابعا کی گفته هر کی تشریحیش ضعیفه تستشم ضعیفه ؟ خود من تشریحیم افتضاح افتضاحه ولی تستم اینقدر قویه که  اگر به زبون ژاپنی هم باشه میتونم پاسخ بدم

----------


## moho

> سال 90 کنکور کنکور دادم اون سال هم 25 درصد تأثیر وو درس به درس بود ( نمیدونم چرا دوستان فکر میکنن از سال 93 اینطوری شده از سال 90 اینطوری بود دقیق یادمه )


گلم ، از سال 93 تاثیر معدل بصورت* مستقیم* در اومد ... پیش از اون تاثیر معدل به صورت *مثبت* بود .... این دو تا از زمین تا آسمون تفاوت دارند .... دوستانی که معدلتون پایینه(البته از دید خودتون) قطعا می تونید به اون چیزی که می خواید برسید ولی همون طور که می دونید باید تلاش بیشتری به خرج بدید ... کسی که فکر می کنه که با معدل پایین نمی تونه به اون چیزی که می خواد برسه در حقیقت داره خودش رو گول میزنه و از زیر بار مسئولیتش به این بهانه شانی خالی می کنه ... اسیر نفستون نشید ... موفقیت از آن شماست ... موفق و موید باشید .

----------


## sardare azmoon

> گلم ، از سال 93 تاثیر معدل بصورت* مستقیم* در اومد ... پیش از اون تاثیر معدل به صورت *مثبت* بود .... این دو تا از زمین تا آسمون تفاوت دارند .... دوستانی که معدلتون پایینه(البته از دید خودتون) قطعا می تونید به اون چیزی که می خواید برسید ولی همون طور که می دونید باید تلاش بیشتری به خرج بدید ... کسی که فکر می کنه که با معدل پایین نمی تونه به اون چیزی که می خواد برسه در حقیقت داره خودش رو گول میزنه و از زیر بار مسئولیتش به این بهانه شانی خالی می کنه ... اسیر نفستون نشید ... موفقیت از آن شماست ... موفق و موید باشید .


بله اما بنده هم ارسال  اول رو دقیقا بر اساس  تأثیر مستقیم گفتم نه تأثیر مثبت

----------


## moho

> بله اما بنده هم ارسال  اول رو دقیقا بر اساس  تأثیر مستقیم گفتم نه تأثیر مثبت


بله بر منکرش لعنت ... ولی دقیقا نمی توان گفت که معدل 15 ، 1000 تا از تراز رو کم می کنه ... صحبت کردن در این باره با این اطمینان بدون دسترسی به منابع مربوطه زیاد صحیح نیست ...* اما در این که این معدل با تلاش بیشتر قابل جبران هست شکی نیست ... ممنون از تایپیکی که زدید ... موفق و موید باشید گلم ...*

----------


## D.A.A

بنام خدا 

من نمره هام اینطوری 
فیزیک 20 و ریاضی 20 و عربی 20 و دینی 20 و ادبیات 20 و زبان فارسی 19.75 و زبان انگلیسی 19.75 و زمین 19.75 و زیست 19.5 . شیمی 18.5 ( البته به این اعتراض دادم مطمئنم به امید خدا بالا 19 میشه ) معدلم رو حساب کردم 19.70 میاد حالا میشه با این نمره ها به تک رقمی امید داشت . البته شیمی را بالا 19 فرض کنید . واقعا هم روحیم بالاس می خواستم مطمئن شم

----------


## sardare azmoon

> بله بر منکرش لعنت ... ولی دقیقا نمی توان گفت که معدل 15 ، 1000 تا از تراز رو کم می کنه ... صحبت کردن در این باره با این اطمینان بدون دسترسی به منابع مربوطه زیاد صحیح نیست ...* اما در این که این معدل با تلاش بیشتر قابل جبران هست شکی نیست ... ممنون از تایپیکی که زدید ... موفق و موید باشید گلم ...*


البته بدون منبع این حرف رو نمیزنم اصول کلی در تراز بندی هست که به وسیله اون میشه فهمید معدل چقدر تراز داره وقتی تراز معدل 5250 باشه محال ممکنه معدل 15 بیش از هزار تا ( با یک خورده این ور و اونور ) کم کنه ضمن اینکه من در آز مون های سنجش شرکت میکردم که در اون سال ها بر اساس تراز سال قبل نمره ها رو ردیف میکرد , و با دیدن اون ها قشنگ قلق تراز بندی دستت میاد ضمن اینکه همین الان در ساییت سنجش سرو لینکی هست برای تخمین رتبه ارشد ( در ارشد هم معدل 20 درصد تأثیر داره ) و این نرم افراز دقیقا بر اساس کنکور سال قبل تراز میده ( کاملا دقیقه بنده کارنامه خودم رو زدم و دقیقا تراز رو درست داد ) بنده همین الان با درصدهای مشابه با معدل 15 و 20 مقایسه کردم و دقیقا  500 تا تراز فرق داشت  ( البته با تأثیر 20 درصدی )

----------


## K0nkurii1111

ببخشید من با معدل 13 که همه درسارو 13 شدم بجز ریاضیم 10 ادبیات16 عربی15 دینی 19 زبان11 میتونم زیرصد بیارم؟؟؟اگه درصدای تک رقمیو بزنم چی؟؟؟مرسی

----------


## konkurbank

> ببخشید من با معدل 13 که همه درسارو 13 شدم بجز ریاضیم 10 ادبیات16 عربی15 دینی 19 زبان11 میتونم زیرصد بیارم؟؟؟اگه درصدای تک رقمیو بزنم چی؟؟؟مرسی


همونطور كه گفته شد كاملآ قابل جبرانه، 
درصداي تك رقمي (كه زياد هم دور از دسترس نيست) رو بزنيد حتمآ با اين اعتماد به نفسي كه داريد به هدفتون ميرسيد...

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> همونطور كه گفته شد كاملآ قابل جبرانه، 
> درصداي تك رقمي (كه زياد هم دور از دسترس نيست) رو بزنيد حتمآ با اين اعتماد به نفسي كه داريد به هدفتون ميرسيد...


با اعتماد بنفس کاذب:d خیلی ممنون

----------


## Ali.psy

> ببخشید من با معدل 13 که همه درسارو 13 شدم بجز ریاضیم 10 ادبیات16 عربی15 دینی 19 زبان11 میتونم زیرصد بیارم؟؟؟اگه درصدای تک رقمیو بزنم چی؟؟؟مرسی


ببینید دوست عزیز دیدتونو عوض کنید به این مسئله که میتونم زیر صد بیارم؟این جمله اصلا صحیح نیست.اونایی که زیر 100 میشن نمیگن از اول میخوام زیر100 شم اولا ارادرو میچسبن بعد با اثبات اونو میارن...با پرسش وپاسخ که نمیشه کاری رو انجام داد

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> ببینید دوست عزیز دیدتونو عوض کنید به این مسئله که میتونم زیر صد بیارم؟این جمله اصلا صحیح نیست.اونایی که زیر 100 میشن نمیگن از اول میخوام زیر100 شم اولا ارادرو میچسبن بعد با اثبات اونو میارن...با پرسش وپاسخ که نمیشه کاری رو انجام داد


بله درست میگین ولی بخاطر معدلم پرسیدم كه میشه یا نه

----------


## sepanta1990

> ببخشید من با معدل 13 که همه درسارو 13 شدم بجز ریاضیم 10 ادبیات16 عربی15 دینی 19 زبان11 میتونم زیرصد بیارم؟؟؟اگه درصدای تک رقمیو بزنم چی؟؟؟مرسی


احتمالا دو رقمی بشی

----------


## sepanta1990

سلام
با تشکر از استارتر تاپیک
منم با ایشون موافقم روشی هم که برا تخمین تراز گفتن درسته.
 نمیدونم چرا بعضیا دوس دارن مقاومت کنن. انگار دنبال یه چیزین تا نا امید بشن آقا بخونین نگران معدل نباشین

----------


## drougba

> با سلام 50 تا پست زده شده که معدلم کمه چی کار کنم بنده هم  50000000 بار گفتم خودم به شخصه با معدل 15 رتبه 2 رقمی کشوری ( 58 منطقه 1  و 87 کشور ) شدم 
> حالا معدل چطور حساب میشه و چه میزان تأثیر داره
> ببینید کنکور نمرات از 15 هزار تراز میشه ( با تراز قلم چی مقایسه نکنید تراز قلم چی فرق داره با کنکور ) حالا شما برای اینکه 3 رقمی کشور بشید باید ترازتون حدود 10 هزار بشه ( یعنی 5 هزار تا تراز جا دارید از دست بدید ) از طرفی وقتی تأثیر معدل 35 درصد باشه  یعنی از 15 هزار تراز 5250 تاش معدله و 9750 تاش نمره کنکوره حالا کسی که معدلش 15 هستش حدوده 1000 تا تراز از دست داده یعنی از 5 هزار تایی که میتونه از دست بده فقط 1000 تاش از دست رفته و 4000 تا دیگش باقیه  پس به راحتی میشه جبران کرد  و البته توجه داشته باشید همه رقیبتون نمرشون بیست نیست و همه یک مقداری از نمره رو از دست دادن 
> حالا متوجه شدید که معدل 15 رو هم میشه جبران کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حالا سوال دیگه هم دارید بپرسید جواب بدم


دوست عزیز این نگرانی رو فکر میکنید چه کسانی دادند؟ کسانی که گفتند تاثیر معدل خیلی بیشتر از اون چیزیه شما فکرشو میکنید حتی گفتند که دو نفر با درصدای حدودا" یکسان ولی یکی با معدل 16 یکی با معدل 19 که هزار تا رتبه رو جا به جا کرد ( نمیدونم کدوم تاپیک بود ) و کسانی که تاثیر معدل رو در کارنامه دوستاشون دیدند که خیلی جا به جا میکنه و حتی یکی اومد گفت درصداش بالای 70 بود با معدل 15 شده بود 4000 ولی خوب یکی نبود که کارنامه نشون بده که  سندیت حرفای اونا رو ثابت کنه.

----------


## D.A.A

یعنی با این نمره ها 
فیزیک 20 و ریاضی 20 و عربی 20 و دینی 20 و ادبیات 20 و زبان فارسی 19.75 و زبان انگلیسی 19.75 و زمین 19.75 و زیست 19.5 . شیمی 18.5 ( البته به این اعتراض دادم مطمئنم به امید خدا بالا 19 میشه ) معدلم رو حساب کردم 19.70 میاد حالا میشه با این نمره ها به تک رقمی امید داشت . البته شیمی را بالا 19 فرض کنید . واقعا هم روحیم بالاس می خواستم مطمئن شم نمیشه تک رقمی اورد ؟؟؟

----------


## Hellion

> یعنی با این نمره ها 
> فیزیک 20 و ریاضی 20 و عربی 20 و دینی 20 و ادبیات 20 و زبان فارسی 19.75 و زبان انگلیسی 19.75 و زمین 19.75 و زیست 19.5 . شیمی 18.5 ( البته به این اعتراض دادم مطمئنم به امید خدا بالا 19 میشه ) معدلم رو حساب کردم 19.70 میاد حالا میشه با این نمره ها به تک رقمی امید داشت . البته شیمی را بالا 19 فرض کنید . واقعا هم روحیم بالاس می خواستم مطمئن شم نمیشه تک رقمی اورد ؟؟؟


نمیشی ..!

----------


## sardare azmoon

> یعنی با این نمره ها 
> فیزیک 20 و ریاضی 20 و عربی 20 و دینی 20 و ادبیات 20 و زبان فارسی 19.75 و زبان انگلیسی 19.75 و زمین 19.75 و زیست 19.5 . شیمی 18.5 ( البته به این اعتراض دادم مطمئنم به امید خدا بالا 19 میشه ) معدلم رو حساب کردم 19.70 میاد حالا میشه با این نمره ها به تک رقمی امید داشت . البته شیمی را بالا 19 فرض کنید . واقعا هم روحیم بالاس می خواستم مطمئن شم نمیشه تک رقمی اورد ؟؟؟


بستگی به درصدات اره معدلت که در حد تک رقمی هست

----------


## D.A.A

برادار من شوخی نکنید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

> برادار من شوخی نکنید


نه تک رقمی میشی نه دو رقمی خیالت تخته تخت

----------


## sardare azmoon

> برادار من شوخی نکنید


نسبت به کسی که معدلش بیسته حدود 20 الی 25 ترازت کمتر میشه یعنی کمتر از یک درصد درس زیست به عبارتی یک درصد درس زیست رو بالاتر بزنی به معدل بیست میرسی

----------


## sardare azmoon

[QUOTE=arhn;498072]


> ریاضی و فیزیک رو چند زدید ؟ درصد تمام  رو کامل بزنید تخمین بزنم چند میشید[/QUOT 
> ریاضی 48
> فیزیک 68


بقییه درصداتون چنده؟؟؟؟

----------


## arhn

> ریاضی و فیزیک رو چند زدید ؟ درصد تمام  رو کامل بزنید تخمین بزنم چند میشید


ریاضی 48 
فیزیک68

----------


## konkkor

سلام
براى ما كه سال ٨٢-٨٣ ديپلم گرفتيم چى؟ما هم امتحان نهايى داديم كه خيليم سخت بود.خيلى مزخرفه ايت تأثير معدل.يا بايد كنكورو كلا بردارن و معدليش كنن يا بايد فقط كنكور باشه.اين دوگانگى باعث ايجاد تخلفات زيادى ميشه كه اصلا شايسته بسيارى از دانش آموزان واقعا كوشا نيست.الان كه كنكور خيلى از رشته هاى تاپ رياضى  و انسانى برداشته شده ولى در دانشگاههاى بى كيفيت و فقط رقابت سر رشته هاى تجربى هست كه به نظر من بايد هر دانشگاهى خودش آزمون ورودى بگيره.كنكور يه چيز مسخره اي شده تو كشورمون و  كاملا غير منصفانه گزينش ميكنه.وقتى دانشگاه بين الملل به اندازه يك كشور اروپايى شهريه ميگيره چرا بايد اصلا كنكور داد ؟ نظر من اينه كه دولت ميخواد كلا آموزش عاليو پولى كنه هيچ راهيم جز اين بامبول بازيا نداره.تحصيل بايد رايگان باشه تا بشه در مورد آزمونهاشم منصفانه قضاوت كرد.منكه از سيستم كنونى كلا ناراضيم و اميدوارم اون بالاييها يه روزى بفهمن كه ما هم حقى داريم و بايد براى همه تسهيلات يكسان در نظر بگيره.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام
> براى ما كه سال ٨٢-٨٣ ديپلم گرفتيم چى؟ما هم امتحان نهايى داديم كه خيليم سخت بود.خيلى مزخرفه ايت تأثير معدل.يا بايد كنكورو كلا بردارن و معدليش كنن يا بايد فقط كنكور باشه.اين دوگانگى باعث ايجاد تخلفات زيادى ميشه كه اصلا شايسته بسيارى از دانش آموزان واقعا كوشا نيست.الان كه كنكور خيلى از رشته هاى تاپ رياضى  و انسانى برداشته شده ولى در دانشگاههاى بى كيفيت و فقط رقابت سر رشته هاى تجربى هست كه به نظر من بايد هر دانشگاهى خودش آزمون ورودى بگيره.كنكور يه چيز مسخره اي شده تو كشورمون و  كاملا غير منصفانه گزينش ميكنه.وقتى دانشگاه بين الملل به اندازه يك كشور اروپايى شهريه ميگيره چرا بايد اصلا كنكور داد ؟ نظر من اينه كه دولت ميخواد كلا آموزش عاليو پولى كنه هيچ راهيم جز اين بامبول بازيا نداره.تحصيل بايد رايگان باشه تا بشه در مورد آزمونهاشم منصفانه قضاوت كرد.منكه از سيستم كنونى كلا ناراضيم و اميدوارم اون بالاييها يه روزى بفهمن كه ما هم حقى داريم و بايد براى همه تسهيلات يكسان در نظر بگيره.


نه تأثیر معدل برای کسانی که سال 84 به بعد دیپلم گرفتن برای شما فقط کنکورت ملاکه

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

ببخشید کسی که معدل ۱۲ داره باید چه درصدایی بزنه تا زیر هزار بیاره؟

----------


## Hellion

> ببخشید کسی که معدل ۱۲ داره باید چه درصدایی بزنه تا زیر هزار بیاره؟


داداش دیپلم مجدد بگیر زیاد وضعیت معدلت خوب نیس ..

----------


## sardare azmoon

> ببخشید کسی که معدل ۱۲ داره باید چه درصدایی بزنه تا زیر هزار بیاره؟


حدود 70 درصد البه بستگی به سختی و اسونی اون سال هم داره

----------


## Lara27

17.80چی ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ali.psy

> 17.80چی ؟؟؟؟


شما. که. وضعت به. نسبت. بهتره. شمام. باید بالای 60بزنید

----------


## Lara27

> شما. که. وضعت به. نسبت. بهتره. شمام. باید بالای 60بزنید


یعنی بد نیس معدلم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> یعنی بد نیس معدلم؟؟؟؟؟


شما بجای فکر کردن اینکه. معدلتون. خوبه. یا بد به. درساتون. فک. کنید. برنامه. ریزی. کنید. بیشتر. نتیجه میگیرید

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

یعنی با معدل۱۲ هیچ امیدی نیس؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> یعنی با معدل۱۲ هیچ امیدی نیس؟


چرا هست ولی باید تلاشت رو زیاد بکنی

----------


## Mahdi1377

یه سوال.برای دو رقمی شدن کشور چه ترازی نیازه ؟ یعنی باید چه درصدایی رو کسب کنیم توی کنکور ؟ لطفا بدون محاسبه ی معدل بگید.مرسی

----------


## HellishBoy

آقا انقدر بحث انگیزشی نکنین !!!! بخدا فایده نداره حالا هر چی شما انگیزه بگیری که اون معدل 11 بالا نمیاد فقط یه راه حل داره فراموشش کنی !!!! و برای رتبه 1 تلاش کنی هر چی شد دیگه !!!!! من کلی سر این قضیه ضربه خوردم این کارو ادامه ندید خواهشا !!!! حالا خود دانید ...

----------


## sardare azmoon

> یه سوال.برای دو رقمی شدن کشور چه ترازی نیازه ؟ یعنی باید چه درصدایی رو کسب کنیم توی کنکور ؟ لطفا بدون محاسبه ی معدل بگید.مرسی


دو رقمی کشوری در رشته تجربی تراز  حدود 11600  میخواد درصداتون هم حدودی 75 باید باشه هرچند بسته به سختی و اسونی و درس های مختلف و معدل این درصد شاید خیلی فرق کنه ولی تراز همون حدود 11600 هستش

----------


## M.M.B

> آقا انقدر بحث انگیزشی نکنین !!!! بخدا فایده نداره حالا هر چی شما انگیزه بگیری که اون معدل 11 بالا نمیاد فقط یه راه حل داره فراموشش کنی !!!! و برای رتبه 1 تلاش کنی هر چی شد دیگه !!!!! من کلی سر این قضیه ضربه خوردم این کارو ادامه ندید خواهشا !!!! حالا خود دانید ...



حق با شماست! اما یک مسئله. قبل از فراموش کردنش ادم باید یکم به خودش انگیزه بده که ارزششو نداره و فراموشش کن!

اخه دوستان تو رو خدا وضعیت من رو ببینید.
من راهنمایی نمونه دولتی میرفتم. سال اول دبیرستان معدلم شد 19.60 و سال دوم شد 19.20 و حالا امسال متاسفانه معدلم شده 11!

اخه امسال تو کلاس چند تا دشمن پیدا کردم و هر روز و هر زنگ اذیتم می کردن و کسی رو هم نداشتم که باهاش در میون بذارم و خالی شم. اصن نتونستم درس بخونم و گند زدم به کل زندگیم.

حالا به نظر شما من بدبخت چیکار کنم؟با این معدل پایین عایا انگیزه ای برای درس خوندنم باقی میمونه؟ :Yahoo (12): 
من دوست داشتم رتبه ی سه رقمی چیزی بیارم ولی حالا با این وضع همه ی آرزو هام نقش بر آب شدن...
اخه من چطوری فراموش کنم معدل رو؟ :Yahoo (12): 

ممنون که خوندید متن رو.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> حق با شماست! اما یک مسئله. قبل از فراموش کردنش ادم باید یکم به خودش انگیزه بده که ارزششو نداره و فراموشش کن!
> 
> اخه دوستان تو رو خدا وضعیت من رو ببینید.
> من راهنمایی نمونه دولتی میرفتم. سال اول دبیرستان معدلم شد 19.60 و سال دوم شد 19.20 و حالا امسال متاسفانه معدلم شده 11!
> 
> اخه امسال تو کلاس چند تا دشمن پیدا کردم و هر روز و هر زنگ اذیتم می کردن و کسی رو هم نداشتم که باهاش در میون بذارم و خالی شم. اصن نتونستم درس بخونم و گند زدم به کل زندگیم.
> 
> حالا به نظر شما من بدبخت چیکار کنم؟با این معدل پایین عایا انگیزه ای برای درس خوندنم باقی میمونه؟
> من دوست داشتم رتبه ی سه رقمی چیزی بیارم ولی حالا با این وضع همه ی آرزو هام نقش بر آب شدن...
> ...


پس من این همه توضیح برای چی دادم؟؟؟؟؟؟ باور کنید اگر خوب بخونید میتونید 3 رقمی بشید

----------


## fateme.tehran

دوست عزیز شما در رشته ی انسانی حضور دارید و معدل و تاثیرش زیاد نیست...ولی بازم سال دیگه همین 25 درصده...

----------


## fateme.tehran

> حق با شماست! اما یک مسئله. قبل از فراموش کردنش ادم باید یکم به خودش انگیزه بده که ارزششو نداره و فراموشش کن!
> 
> اخه دوستان تو رو خدا وضعیت من رو ببینید.
> من راهنمایی نمونه دولتی میرفتم. سال اول دبیرستان معدلم شد 19.60 و سال دوم شد 19.20 و حالا امسال متاسفانه معدلم شده 11!
> 
> اخه امسال تو کلاس چند تا دشمن پیدا کردم و هر روز و هر زنگ اذیتم می کردن و کسی رو هم نداشتم که باهاش در میون بذارم و خالی شم. اصن نتونستم درس بخونم و گند زدم به کل زندگیم.
> 
> حالا به نظر شما من بدبخت چیکار کنم؟با این معدل پایین عایا انگیزه ای برای درس خوندنم باقی میمونه؟
> من دوست داشتم رتبه ی سه رقمی چیزی بیارم ولی حالا با این وضع همه ی آرزو هام نقش بر آب شدن...
> ...


اصلا واسه امسال سال های گذشتتو و معدل کلتو هم در نظر میگیرن بابا

----------


## M.M.B

> پس من این همه توضیح برای چی دادم؟؟؟؟؟؟ باور کنید اگر خوب بخونید میتونید 3 رقمی بشید



ممنونم که پاسخ دادید.

بعضی وقتا با خودم میگم می تونم و تاثیر معدل رو محو می کنم.
اما باز با خودم میگم با این معدل کم نکنه رتبه نیارم... اگه این همه زحمت بکشم و بی نتیجه بمونه چی؟


باز ممنون بابت پاسخ. :Yahoo (11):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> دوست عزیز شما در رشته ی انسانی حضور دارید و معدل و تاثیرش زیاد نیست...ولی بازم سال دیگه همین 25 درصده...


در رشته انسانی درصد ها بالاتره و اتفاقا جبران معدل بسیار سخت تره

----------


## M.M.B

> اصلا واسه امسال سال های گذشتتو و معدل کلتو هم در نظر میگیرن بابا



جون من راست میگید؟
اگه این جوری باشه بهتره ولی در کل اگه بشه کلا یه جوری کنکور رو بدم که معدل اصن نیست و نابود شه خیلی بهتره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> در رشته انسانی درصد ها بالاتره و اتفاقا جبران معدل بسیار سخت تره


نمیفهمم سخت تره؟؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> نمیفهمم سخت تره؟؟


بله مثلا وقتی میانگین نفرات برتر در یک رشته ای 60 درصد باشه یعنی 40 درصد برای جبران معدل هست در حالی اگر 70 درصد باشه فط 30 درصد برای جبران هست چون میانگین انسانی بالاتره پس جبران معدل سخت تره

----------


## SHARIF

> حق با شماست! اما یک مسئله. قبل از فراموش کردنش ادم باید یکم به خودش انگیزه بده که ارزششو نداره و فراموشش کن!
> 
> اخه دوستان تو رو خدا وضعیت من رو ببینید.
> من راهنمایی نمونه دولتی میرفتم. سال اول دبیرستان معدلم شد 19.60 و سال دوم شد 19.20 و حالا امسال متاسفانه معدلم شده 11!
> 
> اخه امسال تو کلاس چند تا دشمن پیدا کردم و هر روز و هر زنگ اذیتم می کردن و کسی رو هم نداشتم که باهاش در میون بذارم و خالی شم. اصن نتونستم درس بخونم و گند زدم به کل زندگیم.
> 
> حالا به نظر شما من بدبخت چیکار کنم؟با این معدل پایین عایا انگیزه ای برای درس خوندنم باقی میمونه؟
> من دوست داشتم رتبه ی سه رقمی چیزی بیارم ولی حالا با این وضع همه ی آرزو هام نقش بر آب شدن...
> ...



دوست عزیز شما الان دو تا راه داری؛ یکی اینکه بزنی تو سرت! و اینقر حرص بخوری وقت تلف کنی  که آخرشم برسی به هیچی!
راه دوم اینه که از همین الان با انرژی شروع به درس خوندن کنی و کنکورو  بترکونی البته چون معدلت پایینه میتونی دیپلم مجدد توی رشته انسانی یا تجربی بگیری که البته سختیای خاص خودش رو داره.
موفق باشی/ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Ali.psy

> نمیفهمم سخت تره؟؟


سخت هست ولی نه به اندازه اخذ رتبه رقابت تجربیا.و امکان پذیرم هست جبران معدل.تو رتبه های برترش سختی رقابت صدق میکنه بقیه پایین تر ولی نه در حد ماکس دشواری جبران نکردن معدل. :Yahoo (99):

----------


## sn912sajjad

> با سلام 50 تا پست زده شده که معدلم کمه چی کار کنم بنده هم  50000000 بار گفتم خودم به شخصه با معدل 15 رتبه 2 رقمی کشوری ( 58 منطقه 1  و 87 کشور ) شدم 
> حالا معدل چطور حساب میشه و چه میزان تأثیر داره
> ببینید کنکور نمرات از 15 هزار تراز میشه ( با تراز قلم چی مقایسه نکنید تراز قلم چی فرق داره با کنکور ) حالا شما برای اینکه 3 رقمی کشور بشید باید ترازتون حدود 10 هزار بشه ( یعنی 5 هزار تا تراز جا دارید از دست بدید ) از طرفی وقتی تأثیر معدل 35 درصد باشه  یعنی از 15 هزار تراز 5250 تاش معدله و 9750 تاش نمره کنکوره حالا کسی که معدلش 15 هستش حدوده 1000 تا تراز از دست داده یعنی از 5 هزار تایی که میتونه از دست بده فقط 1000 تاش از دست رفته و 4000 تا دیگش باقیه  پس به راحتی میشه جبران کرد  و البته توجه داشته باشید همه رقیبتون نمرشون بیست نیست و همه یک مقداری از نمره رو از دست دادن 
> حالا متوجه شدید که معدل 15 رو هم میشه جبران کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حالا سوال دیگه هم دارید بپرسید جواب بدم


سردار دمت گرم... خداییش دعات میکنم

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سخت هست ولی نه به اندازه اخذ رتبه رقابت تجربیا.و امکان پذیرم هست جبران معدل.تو رتبه های برترش سختی رقابت صدق میکنه بقیه پایین تر ولی نه در حد ماکس دشواری جبران نکردن معدل.


سلام دوست عزیز خوبی؟ 
یک سوال جان من خودت متوجه معنی این دو تا مطلبی که قرمز کردم شدی؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام دوست عزیز خوبی؟ 
> یک سوال جان من خودت متوجه معنی این دو تا مطلبی که قرمز کردم شدی؟


سلام دکتر.هرکس برا خودش تحلیل میکنه شمام حرفاتون مورد قبول خودتونه..پیروز باشی

----------


## khaan

کسی نمره اش در  درس ادبیات و دینی و زبان که نمره ها میانگینشون خیلی بالاست، زیر 12 باشه اگه تراز نمره رو از 5200 حساب کنن اصلا 2000 هم تراز به دست نمیاره. در محاسبه تراز یه مقدار اولیه ای رو با حاصل ( تفریق نمره میانگین از نمره شما تقسیم بر انحراف معیار ) جمع میکنن. بدیهیه اگه درس هایی مثل ادبیات رو 10 گرفته باشین نمره شما از نمره میانگین کشور خیلی پایینه و از اون مقدار اولیه که به همه اضافه شده هم یه چیزی کمتر نصیب شما میشه. 

این روش تخمین شما شاید فقط در خصوص درس هایی که نمره میانگین کشور پایین تر هست ( مثل فیزیک و شیمی ) بیشتر صحیح باشه تا درس هایی که نمره میانگین کشور بالاست.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام دکتر.هرکس برا خودش تحلیل میکنه شمام حرفاتون مورد قبول خودتونه..پیروز باشی


سلام نه دوست عزیز منطورم درستی یا غلطی حرفتنون نبود من متوجه معنی حرفتون نشم !!!!

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام نه دوست عزیز منطورم درستی یا غلطی حرفتنون نبود من متوجه معنی حرفتون نشم !!!!


اهان.نه دوست عزیز عیب نداره.عیدتم مبارک :Yahoo (1): .مفهوم کلمات واضح بودن..

----------


## sardare azmoon

> کسی نمره اش در  درس ادبیات و دینی و زبان که نمره ها میانگینشون خیلی بالاست، زیر 12 باشه اگه تراز نمره رو از 5200 حساب کنن اصلا 2000 هم تراز به دست نمیاره. در محاسبه تراز یه مقدار اولیه ای رو با حاصل ( تفریق نمره میانگین از نمره شما تقسیم بر انحراف معیار ) جمع میکنن. بدیهیه اگه درس هایی مثل ادبیات رو 10 گرفته باشین نمره شما از نمره میانگین کشور خیلی پایینه و از اون مقدار اولیه که به همه اضافه شده هم یه چیزی کمتر نصیب شما میشه. 
> 
> این روش تخمین شما شاید فقط در خصوص درس هایی که نمره میانگین کشور پایین تر هست ( مثل فیزیک و شیمی ) بیشتر صحیح باشه تا درس هایی که نمره میانگین کشور بالاست.


اولا اینقدر که شما فرمودید پایین نمیاد 
ثانیا وقتی کسی معدلش 15 پاشه و دروس عمومیش 12 باشه پس دروس اختصاصیش  بالاتر از 15 هستش و با توجه به اینکه اختصاصی ها ضریب بیشتری دارند این شخص نه تنها ضرر نکرده تازه شاید وضعش بهتر هم باشه

----------


## EDGE98

> با سلام 50 تا پست زده شده که معدلم کمه چی کار کنم بنده هم  50000000 بار گفتم خودم به شخصه با معدل 15 رتبه 2 رقمی کشوری ( 58 منطقه 1  و 87 کشور ) شدم 
> حالا معدل چطور حساب میشه و چه میزان تأثیر داره
> ببینید کنکور نمرات از 15 هزار تراز میشه ( با تراز قلم چی مقایسه نکنید تراز قلم چی فرق داره با کنکور ) حالا شما برای اینکه 3 رقمی کشور بشید باید ترازتون حدود 10 هزار بشه ( یعنی 5 هزار تا تراز جا دارید از دست بدید ) از طرفی وقتی تأثیر معدل 35 درصد باشه  یعنی از 15 هزار تراز 5250 تاش معدله و 9750 تاش نمره کنکوره حالا کسی که معدلش 15 هستش حدوده 1000 تا تراز از دست داده یعنی از 5 هزار تایی که میتونه از دست بده فقط 1000 تاش از دست رفته و 4000 تا دیگش باقیه  پس به راحتی میشه جبران کرد  و البته توجه داشته باشید همه رقیبتون نمرشون بیست نیست و همه یک مقداری از نمره رو از دست دادن 
> حالا متوجه شدید که معدل 15 رو هم میشه جبران کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حالا سوال دیگه هم دارید بپرسید جواب بدم


بیخیال معدل.فقط درصدای کنکور رو بچسب مطمعا میتونی سه رقمی یا شاید اگه خیلی خوب خط بزنی درسا ها دو رقمی بشی.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> بیخیال معدل.فقط درصدای کنکور رو بچسب مطمعا میتونی سه رقمی یا شاید اگه خیلی خوب خط بزنی درسا ها دو رقمی بشی.


منم دقیقا همین رو گفتم

----------


## fantom

سلام من معدلم 17 هست ولی فیزیک13.74 و شیمی و زیست 16 شدم(ریاضی هم19.25) به نظرتون برای داروسازی شانس دارم؟؟ در حالی که خیلی ها هستن تو این درسها نمرشون ازمن بیشتره  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام من معدلم 17 هست ولی فیزیک13.74 و شیمی و زیست 16 شدم(ریاضی هم19.25) به نظرتون برای داروسازی شانس دارم؟؟ در حالی که خیلی ها هستن تو این درسها نمرشون ازمن بیشتره


بله 100 در 100 شانس دارید به ویژه اینکه در دارو سازی درس زمین شناسی هم ضریب 3 داره و چون این درس ترازش فوق العاده بالاست شما با بالا زدن این درس به راحتی معدلتون رو جبران می کنید

----------


## sn912sajjad

سردار جون با معدل 17.71 ریاضی بنظرت واسه دندون و پزشکی شانسی هست؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سردار جون با معدل 17.71 ریاضی بنظرت واسه دندون و پزشکی شانسی هست؟


آره آره آره آره آره آره آره

----------


## sn912sajjad

> آره آره آره آره آره آره آره


کلافه شدیاااا سردار  :Yahoo (3): 
خدا از خیر سازمان رنجش نگذره
آخه خوب تاثیر مثبت چه اشکالی داشت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## simin11

به هر حال نمیشه منکر این موضوع شد که معدل واقعا تاثیر داره.یک چهارم کنکور کم نیست.قبلا فکر میکردم تاثیر معدل زیاد نیست ولی نظرم عوض شد.
کارنامه ای رو توی سایت کانون دیدم که همه درصداش از من کمتر بود ولی رتبش حدودا 1000 تا بهتر از من شده بود.تازه من معدلم خوب بود.بالای 18.
تنها چارش بالاتر زدنه که به حرف آسونه.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> به هر حال نمیشه منکر این موضوع شد که معدل واقعا تاثیر داره.یک چهارم کنکور کم نیست.قبلا فکر میکردم تاثیر معدل زیاد نیست ولی نظرم عوض شد.
> کارنامه ای رو توی سایت کانون دیدم که همه درصداش از من کمتر بود ولی رتبش حدودا 1000 تا بهتر از من شده بود.تازه من معدلم خوب بود.بالای 18.
> تنها چارش بالاتر زدنه که به حرف آسونه.


اگر 18 و نیم  باشید محاله حتی کسی که معدلش بیسته از شما 1000 تا بهتر بشه مگر اینکه رتبتون بد باشه مثلا 20 یا 30 هزار که اینطوری شاید 1000 تا فرق کنه

----------


## khaan

> به هر حال نمیشه منکر این موضوع شد که معدل واقعا تاثیر داره.یک چهارم کنکور کم نیست.قبلا فکر میکردم تاثیر معدل زیاد نیست ولی نظرم عوض شد.
> کارنامه ای رو توی سایت کانون دیدم که همه درصداش از من کمتر بود ولی رتبش حدودا 1000 تا بهتر از من شده بود.تازه من معدلم خوب بود.بالای 18.
> تنها چارش بالاتر زدنه که به حرف آسونه.


دقیقا. دوتا چیز خیلی مضحک هستن اولیش این که تاثیر معدل ناچیزه ( عدد 25 رو در مقابل 75 ناچیز میدونن )  دومیش هم این که چندتا تست بیشتر میزنی جبران میشه. کسی که در حد پزشکی هست ولی نمیتونه به خاطر معدلش قبول بشه اگه فرض کنیم 3 تا تست بیشتر در هر درس بزنه باید  سخت ترین مبحث ها رو هم علاوه بر  مباحثی که همه میخونن جواب بده. یعنی باید در کنکور عملکردش در حد رتبه های سه رقمی زیر 700 باشه که بتونه با تاثیر معدل زیر 1500 منطقه بیاره.
اینا فقط به حرف آسون هست گفتشون. اینایی که پزشکی سراسری میخونن در کنکور اکثرا تست های مثلثات رو حل نکردن و همینطور مقاطع مخروطی رو. شما اگه بخوای چندتا تست ریاضی بیشتر بزنی باید اینا رو هم بخونی و حلشون کنی که در کل تاریخ تنها یه بار تست آسون از مثلثات امسال برای اولین بار اومد. یعنی ریاضیت رو باید در حد رتبه های خیلی خوب بخونی.  همینطور تست های نور هندسی و تست های خیلی سخت حرکت شناسی و تست های شمارشی زیست و مساله های ترمودینامیک و ... رو هم به هیچ وجه کنار نزاری.

----------


## 0035

دوست عزیز به نظر شما با نمره 17.5 شیمی چقدر در این درس تراز از دست میدم و حدودا باید این درسو در کنکور چند درصد بزنم تا رتبم 3 رقمی بشه؟معدل:19.30

----------


## simin11

> اگر 18 و نیم  باشید محاله حتی کسی که معدلش بیسته از شما 1000 تا بهتر بشه مگر اینکه رتبتون بد باشه مثلا 20 یا 30 هزار که اینطوری شاید 1000 تا فرق کنه


رتبه من 2900 منطقه 2 شده بود.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> دوست عزیز به نظر شما با نمره 17.5 شیمی چقدر در این درس تراز از دست میدم و حدودا باید این درسو در کنکور چند درصد بزنم تا رتبم 3 رقمی بشه؟معدل:19.30


معدلتون خوبه دیگه !!!!!!! حالا یک درس رو نمرتون پایین بشه که زیاد تاثیر نداره

----------


## sardare azmoon

> رتبه من 2900 منطقه 2 شده بود.


اونوقت یک نفر با درصد مساوی رتبش شده 1900 !!!!!!! همچین چیزی محاله شاید درس های با ضریب رو بالا زده و رتبش اینطوری شده وگرنه به خاطر معدل این همه جابه جا نمیشه

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*من نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها مصمم هستن که تاثیر رو ببرن بالا !

خب عزیزِ من شما با این حرفات داری به نتیجه ای که میخوای میرسی؛ خیلی هارو از خوندنِ واقعی شل میکنی تا خودت رتبت بهتر شه؛ درسته منم با این روشِ رقیب کشی موافقم؛ اما ایا واقعا درسته که کسایی که همین جوریشم نا امید هستن رو نا امید تر کنی ؟! 

شما اگه دنبالِ رتبه ی خوب هستین بخونین تا درصداتون بره بالا.

نه اینکه دلِ بچه های دیگرو آب کنید : )

این کار به هیچ وجه اخلاقی نیست؛ مهمترین رقابت توی کنکور رقابت با خودتونه نه با دیگران.. اینجوری شاید 50 درصدِ رقبا حذف شن؛ اما مطمئناً خدایی اون بالا هست و قطعا نمیزاره شما با این روحیه خراب کردن به جایی برسین.

 گفتم چون وظیفه ی خودم دونستم یه عده اگاه شن با این کارا به جایی نمیرسن. : )*

----------


## simin11

> اونوقت یک نفر با درصد مساوی رتبش شده 1900 !!!!!!! همچین چیزی محاله شاید درس های با ضریب رو بالا زده و رتبش اینطوری شده وگرنه به خاطر معدل این همه جابه جا نمیشه


باشه شما میتونی فرض کنی محاله.من واقعیتو گفتم در مورد خودم.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> باشه شما میتونی فرض کنی محاله.من واقعیتو گفتم در مورد خودم.


من نگفتم شما دروغ گفتی عرض کردم علت اختلاف رتبه شما فقط معدل نبوده بلکه احتمالا این بوده که شما میانگینتون شبیه هم  بوده ولی شما درس های کم ضریب رو بالا زدید ولی اون طرف درس های با ضریب بالا رو بهتر زده

----------


## simin11

> *من نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها مصمم هستن که تاثیر رو ببرن بالا !
> 
> خب عزیزِ من شما با این حرفات داری به نتیجه ای که میخوای میرسی؛ خیلی هارو از خوندنِ واقعی شل میکنی تا خودت رتبت بهتر شه؛ درسته منم با این روشِ رقیب کشی موافقم؛ اما ایا واقعا درسته که کسایی که همین جوریشم نا امید هستن رو نا امید تر کنی ؟! 
> 
> شما اگه دنبالِ رتبه ی خوب هستین بخونین تا درصداتون بره بالا.
> 
> نه اینکه دلِ بچه های دیگرو آب کنید : )
> 
> این کار به هیچ وجه اخلاقی نیست؛ مهمترین رقابت توی کنکور رقابت با خودتونه نه با دیگران.. اینجوری شاید 50 درصدِ رقبا حذف شن؛ اما مطمئناً خدایی اون بالا هست و قطعا نمیزاره شما با این روحیه خراب کردن به جایی برسین.
> ...



دوست عزیز واقعا هیچکس نمیخواد تاثیر معدلو ببره بالا.
هدف هم قطعا خراب کردن روحیه دوستان نیست.یکی مثل من فقط داره واقعیتو درباره خودش میگه.
بالاخره به نظرم با دونستن واقعیت کسایی که معدلشون پایینه تلاش مضاعف میکنن.یه کنکوری واقعی با شنیدن یه سری حرفای دلگرم کننده روحیه بیخود نمیگیره و با شنیدن واقعیتی که هست پا پس نمیکشه.تاثیر معدلو قطعا میشه جبران کرد ولی با دونستن واقعیت نه که بیایم بگیم تو هر درسی یه تست اضافه تر بزنی معدلت 10 هم باشه حله.
به نظرم با دونستن واقعیت بهتر میتونن خودشونو آماده کنن.همونجور که ما اینکارو کردیم.
ضمنا درمورد خودم بگم که کنکور 94 آخرین کنکور من بود پس واقعا دلیلی ندارم برای رقیب کشی.
کاش یاد بگیریم اشتباه قضاوت نکنیم در مورد هم!
امیدوارم پاسخم کامل بوده باشه.

----------


## MR.RaDePa

> دوست عزیز واقعا هیچکس نمیخواد تاثیر معدلو ببره بالا.
> هدف هم قطعا خراب کردن روحیه دوستان نیست.یکی مثل من فقط داره واقعیتو درباره خودش میگه.
> بالاخره به نظرم با دونستن واقعیت کسایی که معدلشون پایینه تلاش مضاعف میکنن.یه کنکوری واقعی با شنیدن یه سری حرفای دلگرم کننده روحیه بیخود نمیگیره و با شنیدن واقعیتی که هست پا پس نمیکشه.تاثیر معدلو قطعا میشه جبران کرد ولی با دونستن واقعیت نه که بیایم بگیم تو هر درسی یه تست اضافه تر بزنی معدلت 10 هم باشه حله.
> به نظرم با دونستن واقعیت بهتر میتونن خودشونو آماده کنن.همونجور که ما اینکارو کردیم.
> ضمنا درمورد خودم بگم که کنکور 94 آخرین کنکور من بود پس واقعا دلیلی ندارم برای رقیب کشی.
> کاش یاد بگیریم اشتباه قضاوت نکنیم در مورد هم!
> امیدوارم پاسخم کامل بوده باشه.


*میشه لطف کنین کارنامه ی کنکور خودتون و اون شخصی که میگین درصداش شبیهِ شما بود رو قرار بدین تا خودمون قضاوت کنیم ؟ !

بنده خودمم خیلی پیگیرِ این مسئله بودم؛ از خیلی ها هم پرسو جو کردم؛ تاثیر با یک یا دو تست بیشتر محو میشه؛ چیزی بود که خودم شنیده بودم. : )

شما معدل 0 بگیری تاثیرش 0ِ ــه .. هستند کسایی که معدل 0 بگیرن؛ پس همیشه ترازِ کسی که معدلش 10-12 هست میتونه قابلِ قبول باشه و با سعیِ بیشتر درست بشه.

( خیلی بده اگه به جایی نرسیم تقصیر رو بندازیم گردنِ دیگران؛ حتی یک درصد هم قبول نکنیم که مشکل از خود و تلاشِ خودمون بوده نه معلم و معدل و مدرسه و منطقه و پدر و مادر. )*

----------


## m.a_935267

ببینید معدل خیلی با درصدهای کنکور فرق داره!
ما با توجه به چیزی که سنجش تو نحوه تاثیر معدل ۹۳ نوشته بود تو درس فیزیک ۳ فقط ۳۰۰۰ تا نمره ۲۰ داریم! در صورتی که در کنکور انگشت شمار ۱۰۰ درصد میزنن فیزیکو. به همین خاطر کسی که ۲۰ میگیره امتحان نهایی سنجش ترازی حدود 10400 به اون نفر اختصاص میده( البته درس به درس فرق میکنه شاید ۲۰ دینی ترازش بشه ۸۴۰۰!)
به همین ترتیب تا نمره های پایین تر تراز بندی میکنن. حالا فکر کن نمرات من اینه (اینا رو دقیق از روی حساب کتاب میگم)
معدل کتبی ریاضی من:‌16.70
من میخوام تجربی زیر گروه ۱ رو بزنم پس همه چیز رو برای زیر گروه ۱ حساب میکنم: جمع ضرایب زیر گروه ۱ تجربی برای من=32
(چون من درس زیست ۲ نداشتم اصلا تو تراز معدل تاثیری برای من در نظر نمیگیرند!)
خب نمرات دروس:
ادبیات: 15.5 تراز : 4542
عربی:‌ 16.5 تراز:‌6055
دینی: 17.5 تراز: 5421
زبان: 18.5 تراز: 7187
ریاضی: 17.5 تراز: 6243
فیزیک: 17.5 تراز: 7478
شیمی: 17.5 تراز: 6704
(این ترازها رو از پی دی اف نحوه تاثیر معدل ۹۳ خود سنجش برون یابی کردم و تقریبا درست هستن)
تراز کل معدل در زیرگروه ۱ = 6361
خب حالا میدونم که تاثیر معدل برای من در زیرگروه ۱ تجربی 18.2 درصد هست
من درصدام یه جوریه که تراز کنکوری من در زیر گروه ۱ = 11226

تراز کل من در زیر گروه ۱ = 11226*0.818 + 0.182*6361 = 10340
حالا حدود رتبه من در زیر گروه ۱ در منطقه ۳ = 96
اگر معدل من ۲۰ بود رتبه من = 35
به نظر من که خیلی فرقی با معدل ۲۰ نکرد معدل ۱۶.۷۰ من که ریاضی بودم!

خواهشا الکی در مورد معدل جو ندین همه چیز حساب شدس...

----------


## simin11

> *میشه لطف کنین کارنامه ی کنکور خودتون و اون شخصی که میگین درصداش شبیهِ شما بود رو قرار بدین تا خودمون قضاوت کنیم ؟ !
> 
> بنده خودمم خیلی پیگیرِ این مسئله بودم؛ از خیلی ها هم پرسو جو کردم؛ تاثیر با یک یا دو تست بیشتر محو میشه؛ چیزی بود که خودم شنیده بودم. : )
> 
> شما معدل 0 بگیری تاثیرش 0ِ ــه .. هستند کسایی که معدل 0 بگیرن؛ پس همیشه ترازِ کسی که معدلش 10-12 هست میتونه قابلِ قبول باشه و با سعیِ بیشتر درست بشه.
> 
> ( خیلی بده اگه به جایی نرسیم تقصیر رو بندازیم گردنِ دیگران؛ حتی یک درصد هم قبول نکنیم که مشکل از خود و تلاشِ خودمون بوده نه معلم و معدل و مدرسه و منطقه و پدر و مادر. )*


حتما در اولین فرصت بعد از اعلام نتایج امسال این کارو میکنم.چون یه خورده وسایلم به هم ریخته باید بگردم پرینت مشخصات پارسالمو پیدا کنم.امیدوارم بتونید اونموقع درست قضاوت کنید.

----------


## MajnOOn

> *میشه لطف کنین کارنامه ی کنکور خودتون و اون شخصی که میگین درصداش شبیهِ شما بود رو قرار بدین تا خودمون قضاوت کنیم ؟ !
> 
> بنده خودمم خیلی پیگیرِ این مسئله بودم؛ از خیلی ها هم پرسو جو کردم؛ تاثیر با یک یا دو تست بیشتر محو میشه؛ چیزی بود که خودم شنیده بودم. : )
> 
> شما معدل 0 بگیری تاثیرش 0ِ ــه .. هستند کسایی که معدل 0 بگیرن؛ پس همیشه ترازِ کسی که معدلش 10-12 هست میتونه قابلِ قبول باشه و با سعیِ بیشتر درست بشه.
> 
> ( خیلی بده اگه به جایی نرسیم تقصیر رو بندازیم گردنِ دیگران؛ حتی یک درصد هم قبول نکنیم که مشکل از خود و تلاشِ خودمون بوده نه معلم و معدل و مدرسه و منطقه و پدر و مادر. )*


کارنامه من : http://s6.picofile.com/file/82008930...5%D9%87_93.png
آخرین پذیرش دندانپزشکی کرمانشاه از سایت کانون : http://s6.picofile.com/file/82008932...9%85%D9%87.png
راحب نحوه حرف زدن و تهمتاتونم حرفی نمیزنم چون فقط نشانه ای از شخصیت شماست

----------


## simin11

> کارنامه من : http://s6.picofile.com/file/82008930...5%D9%87_93.png
> آخرین پذیرش دندانپزشکی کرمانشاه از سایت کانون : http://s6.picofile.com/file/82008932...9%85%D9%87.png
> راحب نحوه حرف زدن و تهمتاتونم حرفی نمیزنم چون فقط نشانه ای از شخصیت شماست


منم گفتم بهشون!حالا حتما زودتر میگردم پیدا میکنم مشخصاتمو که 2 نمونه دیده باشن از تاثیر معدل.
شما معدل نهاییتون چند شده بود؟

----------


## MajnOOn

> منم گفتم بهشون!حالا حتما زودتر میگردم پیدا میکنم مشخصاتمو که 2 نمونه دیده باشن از تاثیر معدل.
> شما معدل نهاییتون چند شده بود؟


18.44

----------


## simin11

امیدوارم دیده باشن کارنامتونو.

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوستان با صفا
حق با سیمین  هستش  - ایشون دانشجوی رشته پزشکی هستن که امسال مجدد شرکت کردن و درصد های خیلی بالایی بدست اوردن - حتما ایشون رو  تو پزشکی سراسری میبینیم انشالله





> *من نمیدونم چرا بعضی ها مصمم هستن که تاثیر رو ببرن بالا !
> 
> *


25 درصد با تاثیر مثبت به نظر شما کمه ؟ 




> *خیلی هارو از خوندنِ واقعی شل میکنی تا خودت رتبت بهتر شه**
> *


اون خیلی هایی که داری ازشون حرف میزنی اگه قراره با این حرفها شل بشن در جایگاه یک (...) به عرضشون  میرسونم که از همین حالا قید پزشکی و رشته های تاپ رو بزنید 
خب این خانم  در جایگاه یک رتبه دو رقمی داره بتون گوش میزد میکنه که اوضاع از چه قراره - فهمیدنش هم اینقدر ها سخت نیست
خودم هم در جایگاه (...) الان به همه شماها میگم هر کی معدلش پایینه قید پزشکی رو بزنه - مخصوصا واسه کنکور 95 که  میانگین معدل شرکت کنندگان خیلی خیلی میکشه بالا و اون معدل پایین ها فقط علکی ضایع میشن 




> *اینجوری شاید 50 درصدِ رقبا حذف شن**
> *


خب ما 500 هزار نفر شرکت کننده در کنکور تجربی داریم  - یعنی شما میفرمایید که  با این حرف ها 250 هزار نفرشون حذف میشن ؟  :Yahoo (110): 





> * اما مطمئناً خدایی اون بالا هست و قطعا نمیزاره شما با این روحیه خراب کردن به جایی برسین.**
> *


بله دیگه - چون نوبت شماها شد  اینجا خدا عزیز میشه
خدا بهت عقل داده که خوب قضاوت کنی - نه اینکه چشم و گوشت رو ببندی و رو پزشکی اصرار کنی - خدا بهت عقل داده که سمت مشاور نری و به خاطر دو دقیقه مخ زدن بهش پول ندی - علکی بت نگه اره با معدل کم هم میشه پزشکی قبول بشی 




> *گفتم چون وظیفه ی خودم دونستم یه عده اگاه شن با این کارا به جایی نمیرسن**
> *


خود درگیری داری ها ؟‌
درسته تو عرصه کنکور تجربی تازه وارد هستم- ولی هر کسی رو میبینم رک وپوست کنده بش میگم با معدل کم - پزشکی نمیاری مگر اینکه نابغه بشی - و در آخر کلی هم تشکر میکنن که یه موضوع مهم رو بهشون گوشزد کردم
حالا سیمین هم همینو گفت - ولی انگار  یه چیزی بدهکار شما هم شد - 
خداوند هم ارحم الراحمین است و هم شدید العقاب - وعده پاداش  نیکوکاران رو داده و در قبالش از عذاب الیمش هم گفته -  حالا حرف شما مثل این میمونه که بیای بگی خدا نباید از عذاب و جهنمش تعریف کنه  - اخه باعث تضعیف روحیه میشه  

*
*



> *
> 
> بنده خودمم خیلی پیگیرِ این مسئله بودم؛ از خیلی ها هم پرسو جو کردم؛ تاثیر با یک یا دو تست بیشتر محو میشه؛ چیزی بود که خودم شنیده بودم. : )
> *


اقایی که خیلی پیگیر بودید - شما یا تو شوت تشریف دارید یا فکر میکنید بقیه شوت هستن - اخه مگه علکیه که با یه تست  - تا ثیر 25 درصد مثبت رو محو کرد ؟  500 هزار تا رقیب داری اون وقت شما به فکر زدن دو تا تست هستید؟ - منکر این مبحث نیستم ولی دیدگاه شما اشتباهه -  شما بد نیست به فکر این باشی  که از کنکور 94 به بعد تعداد شرکات کنندگان با معدل بالا خیلی زیاده شده - باید به این فکر کنی که یه تست اشتباه رتبت رو خیلی بد میکنه -شما باید از همه زوایا به این قضیه  نگاه کنید 









> ببینید معدل خیلی با درصدهای کنکور فرق داره!
> ما با توجه به چیزی که سنجش تو نحوه تاثیر معدل ۹۳ نوشته بود تو درس فیزیک ۳ فقط ۳۰۰۰ تا نمره ۲۰ داریم! در صورتی که در کنکور انگشت شمار ۱۰۰ درصد میزنن فیزیکو. به همین خاطر کسی که ۲۰ میگیره امتحان نهایی سنجش ترازی حدود 10400 به اون نفر اختصاص میده( البته درس به درس فرق میکنه شاید ۲۰ دینی ترازش بشه ۸۴۰۰!)
> به همین ترتیب تا نمره های پایین تر تراز بندی میکنن. حالا فکر کن نمرات من اینه (اینا رو دقیق از روی حساب کتاب میگم)
> معدل کتبی ریاضی من:‌16.70
> من میخوام تجربی زیر گروه ۱ رو بزنم پس همه چیز رو برای زیر گروه ۱ حساب میکنم: جمع ضرایب زیر گروه ۱ تجربی برای من=32
> (چون من درس زیست ۲ نداشتم اصلا تو تراز معدل تاثیری برای من در نظر نمیگیرند!)
> خب نمرات دروس:
> ادبیات: 15.5 تراز : 4542
> عربی:‌ 16.5 تراز:‌6055
> ...


تراز بندی ایراد داره داداش من
حس توضیح دادن رو ندارم -شما تراز کنکورت رو خیلی  بالا گرفتی  و با این تراز دقیقا میشه گفت معدلت  جبران میشه
ولی مشکل اینجاست که چطور میشه به چنین ترازی برسیم ؟ 
کار همه مشاور ها و بچه ها شده  امید دادن  به بقیه که اره با یکی دو تا تست بیشتر  میشه موفق شد -ولی باید قبول کنیم بدست اوردن  چنین  ترازی  امکان پذیر نیست - باید درصد های خیلی بالایی کسب کنید - باید خیلی خیلی زحمت بکشید  که  توانایی رقابت با رتبه های بالا رو داشته باشید و هم اینکه توانایی مقابله شدن با سوال های جدید و وقت گیر کنکور رو داشته باشید


در آخر فقط صحبت های سه نفر پسندم شد
MajnOOn
Simin
Ahmadvand 70

اقای افشار روی سر بنده جا دارن ولی دلیل نیمشه که چون یکی از شاگرهاشون با معدل 13 رتبه سه رقمی اورده - دال بر این باشه که اره معدل زیاد مهم نیست
باید شفاف سازی بیشتری صورت بگیره - اونی که با معدل سیزده رتبه سه رقمی میاره خدا میدونه چه دهنی ازش سرویش شده - دروسی مثل  زیست وشیمی حتما باید بالای 90 درصد زده - زحمتی که این آقا میکشه کاری هر کسی نیست

----------


## Yek.Doost

تو کنکور 93 و 94 قبولی با معدل 15 یکم معقول هست ولی واسه  95 هم شاید بشه ولی کارش خیلی خیلی دیگه سخته . چون در 95 باید با معدل بالاهای زیادی رقابت کنه .

----------


## m.a_935267

نمیدونم چرا یه عده واقعیت رو قبول نمیکنن!
تاثیر معدل همونی که تو پست قبلی گفتم و با همون ترازها محاسبه میشه چرا الکی میای تخریب روحیه میکنی?
بله قبول اینکه ۳۰۰۰ نفر فقط معدل ۲۰ داریم سخته?
به من که ۱۶ شده معدلم چکار که معدل ۲۰ اونا تراز ۱۵۰۰۰۰ بهشون نمیده?!
حالا وقتی منو با معدل ۱۶ روی صندلی پزشکی دیدی میفهمی که با معدل غیر ۲۰ هم میشه قبول شد

پ.ن: ببینید از سال ۹۳ که معدل رو تاثیر دادن ترازهای کل نسبت به ۹۲ خیلی کم شد مثلا برای رتبه ۱۳ شدن در منطقه ۳ سال ۹۲ تراز ۱۲۰۰۰ لازم بود ولی در ۹۳ تراز ۱۱۲۰۰ لازمه! ببینید حتی معدل ۲۰ هم تراز کنکور رو پایین میکشه. به خاطر همینه که کسی ک معدلش قبل ۸۴ بوده با درصدهای مشابه معدل ۲۰ ترازش خیلی بهتر میشه! چون درصدهای بالا در کنکور تراز خیلی بالاتر از ۲۰ تو امتحان نهایی میده

قضیه معدل اینجوری که اقای yek.doost میگن نیست. اگه ایشون قانع نشدن بیان پ.خ من به ایشون اثبات میکنم که میشه با معدل حدود ۱۶ و درصدهای خوب حتی به پزشکی تهران فکر کرد

----------


## Yek.Doost

> نمیدونم چرا یه عده واقعیت رو قبول نمیکنن!
> تاثیر معدل همونی که تو پست قبلی گفتم و با همون ترازها محاسبه میشه چرا الکی میای تخریب روحیه میکنی?
> بله قبول اینکه ۳۰۰۰ نفر فقط معدل ۲۰ داریم سخته?
> به من که ۱۶ شده معدلم چکار که معدل ۲۰ اونا تراز ۱۵۰۰۰۰ بهشون نمیده?!
> حالا وقتی منو با معدل ۱۶ روی صندلی پزشکی دیدی میفهمی که با معدل غیر ۲۰ هم میشه قبول شد
> 
> پ.ن: ببینید از سال ۹۳ که معدل رو تاثیر دادن ترازهای کل نسبت به ۹۲ خیلی کم شد مثلا برای رتبه ۱۳ شدن در منطقه ۳ سال ۹۲ تراز ۱۲۰۰۰ لازم بود ولی در ۹۳ تراز ۱۱۲۰۰ لازمه! ببینید حتی معدل ۲۰ هم تراز کنکور رو پایین میکشه. به خاطر همینه که کسی ک معدلش قبل ۸۴ بوده با درصدهای مشابه معدل ۲۰ ترازش خیلی بهتر میشه! چون درصدهای بالا در کنکور تراز خیلی بالاتر از ۲۰ تو امتحان نهایی میده
> 
> قضیه معدل اینجوری که اقای yek.doost میگن نیست. اگه ایشون قانع نشدن بیان پ.خ من به ایشون اثبات میکنم که میشه با معدل حدود ۱۶ و درصدهای خوب حتی به پزشکی تهران فکر کرد


واقعیت همونی چیزیه که دیدیم - نه چیزیه که قرار ببینیم
این سه هزار نفر که فرمودید واسه سال 92 یا 93 بود - حالا وایسا ببین واسه سال 95 و 96 چی میشه -  دعا کنید 35 درصد هم نشهدوست گرامی - شما انگار دیدگاهتون نسبت به این قضیه منفیه - ما هیچ کدومون حرف اشتباهی نزدیم - فقط طبق شواهد و داشته هامون داریم میگیم - تاثیر معدل خیلی مهمه - همون طور که به نفع خیلی ها شد - به ضرر خیلی ها هم تموم شد 
بازم میگم با معدل پایین میشه پزشکی اورد ولی خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته - کار هر کسی نیست

----------


## fantom

> 18.44


شما منطقه دو هستی؟

----------


## Blue.sky

* مقایسه کارنامه کنکور برای دو معدل 17.78 و 19.45 رشته تجربی *

----------


## sardare azmoon

> کارنامه من : http://s6.picofile.com/file/82008930...5%D9%87_93.png
> آخرین پذیرش دندانپزشکی کرمانشاه از سایت کانون : http://s6.picofile.com/file/82008932...9%85%D9%87.png
> راحب نحوه حرف زدن و تهمتاتونم حرفی نمیزنم چون فقط نشانه ای از شخصیت شماست


این کارنامه که قلم چی گذاشته اشتباهه مگه میشه طرف با این درصای پایین 2168 منطقه 2 بشه ( طرف 5 تا کمتر از 40 درصد داره ) معدلشم 20 هم باشه با همچین درصدی 2168 نمیشه احتمالا 1-2 تا درصداش اشتباه درج شده کافی رتبه های نزدیک به این رتبه رو ببینی خیلی درصداشون اختلاف داره مثلا یک نفر دیگه که دقیقا 2168 شده درصداش اینه 
ادبیات 53
عربی 64
معارف 74 
زبان 60
ریاضی 52 
زیست 55
قیزیک 66
شیمی 45

----------


## MajnOOn

> این کارنامه که قلم چی گذاشته اشتباهه مگه میشه طرف با این درصای پایین 2168 منطقه 2 بشه ( طرف 5 تا کمتر از 40 درصد داره ) معدلشم 20 هم باشه با همچین درصدی 2168 نمیشه احتمالا 1-2 تا درصداش اشتباه درج شده کافی رتبه های نزدیک به این رتبه رو ببینی خیلی درصداشون اختلاف داره مثلا یک نفر دیگه که دقیقا 2168 شده درصداش اینه 
> ادبیات 53
> عربی 64
> معارف 74 
> زبان 60
> ریاضی 52 
> زیست 55
> قیزیک 66
> شیمی 45


خب برو یه نگاه بکن دیگه
سایت کانون
آخرین پذیرش دندان کرمانشاه بومی کرمانشاه

----------


## MajnOOn

> شما منطقه دو هستی؟


آره منطقه 2

----------


## sardare azmoon

> خب برو یه نگاه بکن دیگه
> سایت کانون
> آخرین پذیرش دندان کرمانشاه بومی کرمانشاه


دیدم ولی عرض کردم احتمالا یکی دو تا درصد و احتمالا اشتباه درج کرده مگه میشه با این درصدها 2168 شد !!!!!!!!!!! معدل 20 هم با این درصدها همچین رتبه ای نمیشه چند تا کارننامه همون رتبه رو ببینید متوجه میشید احتمالا اشتباه درج شده

----------


## MajnOOn

> نمیدونم چرا یه عده واقعیت رو قبول نمیکنن!
> تاثیر معدل همونی که تو پست قبلی گفتم و با همون ترازها محاسبه میشه چرا الکی میای تخریب روحیه میکنی?
> بله قبول اینکه ۳۰۰۰ نفر فقط معدل ۲۰ داریم سخته?
> به من که ۱۶ شده معدلم چکار که معدل ۲۰ اونا تراز ۱۵۰۰۰۰ بهشون نمیده?!
> حالا وقتی منو با معدل ۱۶ روی صندلی پزشکی دیدی میفهمی که با معدل غیر ۲۰ هم میشه قبول شد
> 
> پ.ن: ببینید از سال ۹۳ که معدل رو تاثیر دادن ترازهای کل نسبت به ۹۲ خیلی کم شد مثلا برای رتبه ۱۳ شدن در منطقه ۳ سال ۹۲ تراز ۱۲۰۰۰ لازم بود ولی در ۹۳ تراز ۱۱۲۰۰ لازمه! ببینید حتی معدل ۲۰ هم تراز کنکور رو پایین میکشه. به خاطر همینه که کسی ک معدلش قبل ۸۴ بوده با درصدهای مشابه معدل ۲۰ ترازش خیلی بهتر میشه! چون درصدهای بالا در کنکور تراز خیلی بالاتر از ۲۰ تو امتحان نهایی میده
> 
> قضیه معدل اینجوری که اقای yek.doost میگن نیست. اگه ایشون قانع نشدن بیان پ.خ من به ایشون اثبات میکنم که میشه با معدل حدود ۱۶ و درصدهای خوب حتی به پزشکی تهران فکر کرد


ایشالا شما با معدل 16 و طبق لیاقتتون رو صندلی پزشکی بشینین ولی مارو به تضعیف روحیه متهم نکنین لطفا...چون کاملا با سند و مدرک داریم حرف میزنیم

----------


## MajnOOn

> دیدم ولی عرض کردم احتمالا یکی دو تا درصد و احتمالا اشتباه درج کرده مگه میشه با این درصدها 2168 شد !!!!!!!!!!! معدل 20 هم با این درصدها همچین رتبه ای نمیشه چند تا کارننامه همون رتبه رو ببینید متوجه میشید احتمالا اشتباه درج شده


این یکی باحاله
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
دقیقا هم تراز من شده...زیست 20 درصد و ریاضی 10 درصد و شیمی 12 درصد بیشتر زدم....دقیقا هم رتبه هم تراز...معدلشم زده...19/73

----------


## * m g h *

خیلی ممنون از اطلاعاتی که دادید. یه خورده از استرسم کم شد و امیدوار شدم  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## nak

* کسی که با درصدایی ک داشت تو تخمین رتبه گزینه2 رتبه اش میشد
1400-1600منطقه 1
2000-2500منطقه2
600-700منطقه3
اما شده7000(اگه اشتباه نکنم منطقه2 بود)
پس خیلی هم تاثیر معدل کم نیست

البته معدلش زیر15بود:/
*

----------


## sardare azmoon

> * کسی که با درصدایی ک داشت تو تخمین رتبه گزینه2 رتبه اش میشد
> 1400-1600منطقه 1
> 2000-2500منطقه2
> 600-700منطقه3
> اما شده7000(اگه اشتباه نکنم منطقه2 بود)
> پس خیلی هم تاثیر معدل کم نیست
> 
> البته معدلش زیر15بود:/
> *


تخمین رتبه موسسات بعضا خیلی خطا داشتند حتی برای معدل بالا ها نمیشه با قطعیت گفت دلیلش معدل بوده شاید تخمین اشتباه شده

----------


## TIGER

داداش تاثیر معدل توی کنکور 95 35 درصد شده؟

----------


## MR.RaDePa

> داداش تاثیر معدل توی کنکور 95 35 درصد شده؟


*چیزی در این مورد اعلامِ رسمی نشده.

اما چیزی که اعلام شده اینِ که تا سالِ 1397 نتیجه ی سوابق تحصیلی 85 درصد خواهد شد.

حالا نمیدونم میخوان چه جوری تا اون درصد برسونن.. یک ساله یا بخش بخش.

در هر صورت اولین کسایی که از برداشتنِ کنکور ضربه میخورن همون دانش اموزانی هستن که میخوان اون سال کنکور بدن؛ واژه ی موشِ ازمایشگاهی مصداقِ بارزِ الان هست !*

----------


## nafas55

*سلام ...اگه ممکنه یه کمکی به منم بکنید
من امسال کنکوریم..کنکوری 95.

امتحانات نهاییم بخاطر بعضی دلایل مثل فوت یکی از اقوام و تصادف یکی از اعضای خانواده به شدتتتتت خراب شد.
با معدل 15!!!!!!!!
منی که هر سال معدلم از 19 پایین نمیومد.

من ب رتبه ی سه رقمیم راضیمممممم...به نظرتون میتونم ب دستش بیارم؟...و تقریبا باید چند درصد بزنم درسامو؟
ادمیم نیستم ک تلاش نکنم و میدونمم سخته.
خواهش میکنم کمک کنید و راهنماییم کنید* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad980

سلام من معدلم کتبیم ۱۶.۳۴ شده خیلی انگیزه داشتم ولی با دیدن تاثیر معدل توی کارنامه ی بچه ها امیدم به نا امیدی بدل شد یعنی هیچ راهی نیست ؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> *سلام ...اگه ممکنه یه کمکی به منم بکنید
> من امسال کنکوریم..کنکوری 95.
> 
> امتحانات نهاییم بخاطر بعضی دلایل مثل فوت یکی از اقوام و تصادف یکی از اعضای خانواده به شدتتتتت خراب شد.
> با معدل 15!!!!!!!!
> منی که هر سال معدلم از 19 پایین نمیومد.
> 
> من ب رتبه ی سه رقمیم راضیمممممم...به نظرتون میتونم ب دستش بیارم؟...و تقریبا باید چند درصد بزنم درسامو؟
> ادمیم نیستم ک تلاش نکنم و میدونمم سخته.
> خواهش میکنم کمک کنید و راهنماییم کنید*


بله میتونید جبران کنید نمیشه درصد قطعی گفت چون بسته به سال های مختلف متفاوته ولی خب حدودا باید 6-7 درصد الاتر باشه میانگینتون از کسی که معدلش خوبه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام من معدلم کتبیم ۱۶.۳۴ شده خیلی انگیزه داشتم ولی با دیدن تاثیر معدل توی کارنامه ی بچه ها امیدم به نا امیدی بدل شد یعنی هیچ راهی نیست ؟


مثل اینکه ارسال اول رو درست نخوندید این همه توضیح دادم که میشه جبران کرد

----------


## mohammad980

دوستم اگه اشتباه نکنم شما انسانی هستی همونجور که مستحضر هستید (!!!!!!!) میانگین معدل توی انسانی پایین تره ولی تجربی خرخون کم نداره واسه همین گفتم اتفاقا پست اولو خوندم ولی خب دلم کارنامه ی خانم ملیحی (اگه درست گفته باشم !) رو دیدم خیلی حالم گرفت هم برای ایشون ناراحت شدم هم خودم

----------


## sardare azmoon

> دوستم اگه اشتباه نکنم شما انسانی هستی همونجور که مستحضر هستید (!!!!!!!) میانگین معدل توی انسانی پایین تره ولی تجربی خرخون کم نداره واسه همین گفتم اتفاقا پست اولو خوندم ولی خب دلم کارنامه ی خانم ملیحی (اگه درست گفته باشم !) رو دیدم خیلی حالم گرفت هم برای ایشون ناراحت شدم هم خودم


اولا انسانی درصد هاش بیشتره و جبرانش سخت تره ضمنا کارنامه ملیح جعلی بود الکی نا امید شدید

----------


## MR.RaDePa

> اولا انسانی درصد هاش بیشتره و جبرانش سخت تره ضمنا کارنامه ملیح جعلی بود الکی نا امید شدید


*
جعلی بود ؟!

یعنی چی ؟!

کی به این نتیجه رسید که جعلی بود ؟!

اثبات هم میتونید بکنید این حرفتون رو ؟*

----------


## sardare azmoon

> *
> جعلی بود ؟!
> 
> یعنی چی ؟!
> 
> کی به این نتیجه رسید که جعلی بود ؟!
> 
> اثبات هم میتونید بکنید این حرفتون رو ؟*


تو یک پست اثبات کردیم پاکش کردن احتمالا ارسال شما رو هم الان پاک میکنند 
ولی علت جعلی بودنش این بود که ماکزیمم نمره کل زیرگروهاشون تو هیچ کدوم از زیرگروه هاشون نبود !!!!!!
و اینکه با نمره 7 هزار رتبه 12 هزار کشور شده بودند در حالی که در کنکور امسال نمره 8500 رتبه 15 هزار کشور شده !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MR.RaDePa

> تو یک پست اثبات کردیم پاکش کردن احتمالا ارسال شما رو هم الان پاک میکنند 
> ولی علت جعلی بودنش این بود که ماکزیمم نمره کل زیرگروهاشون تو هیچ کدوم از زیرگروه هاشون نبود !!!!!!
> و اینکه با نمره 7 هزار رتبه 12 هزار کشور شده بودند در حالی که در کنکور امسال نمره 8500 رتبه 15 هزار کشور شده !!!!!!!!!!!!


*من دقیق متوجه نشدم !

میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدین ؟

اگه جعلی بود؛ کدوم بخشش جعل شده بود ؟ 

یعنی الان تاثیرِ معدل کشکه ؟ 

شرمنده نمیتونم پیام خصوصی ارسال کنم. پست هام به حدِ نساب نرسیده.*

----------


## niloojoon

امروز رفتم آموزش پرورش مرده با بی خیالی برگشت بهم گفت نمیشه خانم مدرسه بزرگسالانمون فعال نیست، مدیر مدرسه صبر کن بیاد برو دویست تومن بده! کارتو انجام بده چون واس خاطر تو قراره اینکار بکنه بعد اومدم زنگ زدم تهران شماره بندر عباس رو دادن به اون گفتم تا گوشی رو دادم دست این طرف که اینجا س انگار با من لجش گرفت که زنگ زدم به بندر، حالا هم داره سنگ میندازه جلو پام نمیدونم برو شنبه بیا مسوول فناوری نیس برو 15م بیا مدیر مدرسه نیس،سیستم سناد نمیدونم چی فعال نیست.  اگه هم نشد دی ماه بهت دیپلم میدیم. واقعا زورم گرفت. برگشته پشت تلفن به طرف میگه اخه میدونی چون حقوق افزایش پیدا نکرده مسوولان رغبتی به انجام این کار ها ندارن! واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sardare azmoon

> *من دقیق متوجه نشدم !
> 
> میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدین ؟
> 
> اگه جعلی بود؛ کدوم بخشش جعل شده بود ؟ 
> 
> یعنی الان تاثیرِ معدل کشکه ؟ 
> 
> شرمنده نمیتونم پیام خصوصی ارسال کنم. پست هام به حدِ نساب نرسیده.*


ببینید تجربی 5 تا زیر گروه داره و شما تو هر زیر گروه یک نمره ای به دست میاری حالا ماکزیمم نمره کل زیر گروه ها یعنی بالاترین نمره ای که شما تو اون 5 تا زیر گروه به دست اوردید 
عددی که تو ماکزیمم نمره ایشون درج شده بد تو هیچ کدوم از زیرگروه هاشون نبود ( در حالی که  ماکزیمم مساوی با نمره یکی از زیر گروه هاست )!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ضمنا هر چی نمره شما بالاتر باشه رتبتون پایین تر میشه تو کارنامه نمره 7 هزار درج شده و رتبه 12 هزار در حالی که در کنکور امسال با نمره 8500 رتبه 15 هزار شدن حالا چطور میشه نمره 7 هزار رتبش بشه 12 هزار ؟؟؟؟
بنابر این تردیدی نیست که کل کلرنامه جعلی بود

----------


## MR.RaDePa

> امروز رفتم آموزش پرورش مرده با بی خیالی برگشت بهم گفت نمیشه خانم مدرسه بزرگسالانمون فعال نیست، مدیر مدرسه صبر کن بیاد برو دویست تومن بده! کارتو انجام بده چون واس خاطر تو قراره اینکار بکنه بعد اومدم زنگ زدم تهران شماره بندر عباس رو دادن به اون گفتم تا گوشی رو دادم دست این طرف که اینجا س انگار با من لجش گرفت که زنگ زدم به بندر، حالا هم داره سنگ میندازه جلو پام نمیدونم برو شنبه بیا مسوول فناوری نیس برو 15م بیا مدیر مدرسه نیس،سیستم سناد نمیدونم چی فعال نیست.  اگه هم نشد دی ماه بهت دیپلم میدیم. واقعا زورم گرفت. برگشته پشت تلفن به طرف میگه اخه میدونی چون حقوق افزایش پیدا نکرده مسوولان رغبتی به انجام این کار ها ندارن! واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم


*منم امروز رفتم اموزش و پرورش.

بهم گفتم با پرونده برو به یکی از مدارس بزرگسالان اونجا خودشون میدونن چیکار کنن.

ربطی به اموزش و پرورش ندره. بگرد مدرسه بزرگسالان پیدا کن اونجا حرف بزن.

پول هم الکیه. اگه کارتون رو راه ننداختن میتونید شکایت کنید.*

----------


## sardare azmoon

> امروز رفتم آموزش پرورش مرده با بی خیالی برگشت بهم گفت نمیشه خانم مدرسه بزرگسالانمون فعال نیست، مدیر مدرسه صبر کن بیاد برو دویست تومن بده! کارتو انجام بده چون واس خاطر تو قراره اینکار بکنه بعد اومدم زنگ زدم تهران شماره بندر عباس رو دادن به اون گفتم تا گوشی رو دادم دست این طرف که اینجا س انگار با من لجش گرفت که زنگ زدم به بندر، حالا هم داره سنگ میندازه جلو پام نمیدونم برو شنبه بیا مسوول فناوری نیس برو 15م بیا مدیر مدرسه نیس،سیستم سناد نمیدونم چی فعال نیست.  اگه هم نشد دی ماه بهت دیپلم میدیم. واقعا زورم گرفت. برگشته پشت تلفن به طرف میگه اخه میدونی چون حقوق افزایش پیدا نکرده مسوولان رغبتی به انجام این کار ها ندارن! واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم


معدلتون چنده؟

----------


## niloojoon

> *منم امروز رفتم اموزش و پرورش.
> 
> بهم گفتم با پرونده برو به یکی از مدارس بزرگسالان اونجا خودشون میدونن چیکار کنن.
> 
> ربطی به اموزش و پرورش ندره. بگرد مدرسه بزرگسالان پیدا کن اونجا حرف بزن.
> 
> پول هم الکیه. اگه کارتون رو راه ننداختن میتونید شکایت کنید.*


دقیقا بخاطر پول راه ننداختن. چون تا قبل اون تماس نگفت مسوول نیس و این حرفا اما بعدش انقد صغری کبری چید انگار میخواد مثلا چیکار کنه

----------


## niloojoon

> معدلتون چنده؟


کتبیم 14.94  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> با سلام 50 تا پست زده شده که معدلم کمه چی کار کنم بنده هم  50000000 بار گفتم خودم به شخصه با معدل 15 رتبه 2 رقمی کشوری ( 58 منطقه 1  و 87 کشور ) شدم 
> حالا معدل چطور حساب میشه و چه میزان تأثیر داره
> ببینید کنکور نمرات از 15 هزار تراز میشه ( با تراز قلم چی مقایسه نکنید تراز قلم چی فرق داره با کنکور ) حالا شما برای اینکه 3 رقمی کشور بشید باید ترازتون حدود 10 هزار بشه ( یعنی 5 هزار تا تراز جا دارید از دست بدید ) از طرفی وقتی تأثیر معدل 35 درصد باشه  یعنی از 15 هزار تراز 5250 تاش معدله و 9750 تاش نمره کنکوره حالا کسی که معدلش 15 هستش حدوده 1000 تا تراز از دست داده یعنی از 5 هزار تایی که میتونه از دست بده فقط 1000 تاش از دست رفته و 4000 تا دیگش باقیه  پس به راحتی میشه جبران کرد  و البته توجه داشته باشید همه رقیبتون نمرشون بیست نیست و همه یک مقداری از نمره رو از دست دادن 
> حالا متوجه شدید که معدل 15 رو هم میشه جبران کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حالا سوال دیگه هم دارید بپرسید جواب بدم


معدل کتبی من 10/89 شده

اول بگو ترازم چقدره ؟

درصدام باید چیجوری باشه که سه رقمی بتونم بیارم ؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> معدل کتبی من 10/89 شده
> 
> اول بگو ترازم چقدره ؟
> 
> درصدام باید چیجوری باشه که سه رقمی بتونم بیارم ؟


اگر تاثیر 35 درصد باشه باید حدود 15 درصد میانگینتئن بالاتر از افرادی که معدلشون خوبه باشه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

میشه یه خورده بازتر کنی مسئله رو ؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> میشه یه خورده بازتر کنی مسئله رو ؟


کدوم مساله رو؟

----------


## Ho369

برای هر زیرگروه جدا معدل میگیرن؟
چون من فقط پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی میخوام،بخاطر همین زمین شناسی رو فقط در حد اینکه قبول بشم خوندم (13 گرفتم :Yahoo (21): )
در حالیکه بقیه درسا رو خوب امتحان دادم و زیر 18 نداشتم.

----------


## highdreams

اگه میشه من هم راهنمایی کنید.
دینی۲۰
زبان فارسی۱۷/۷۵
ادبیات فارسی۱۳/۲۵
عربی۱۹/۵
زبان۱۸/۲۵
فیزیک ۱۷/۷۵
شیمی۱۹
ریاضی۱۹/۲۵
زیست۱۲/۷۵
زمین۱۷/۷۵
لطفا خیلی واضح بهم بگین میتونم به پزشکی شهرهای تاپ فکرکنم؟امسال کنکور دادم پزشکی نیاوردم میمونم براسال بعد؟اگه بخوام پزشکی شهرهای برتر قبول شم حداقل باید زیست و ادبیات رو چقدر بزنم؟معدل کتبی:۱۷/۳۸

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> کدوم مساله رو؟


واسه رتبه س رقمی چه درصدهایی باید بزنم اطلاع دارید ؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> برای هر زیرگروه جدا معدل میگیرن؟
> چون من فقط پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی میخوام،بخاطر همین زمین شناسی رو فقط در حد اینکه قبول بشم خوندم (13 گرفتم)
> در حالیکه بقیه درسا رو خوب امتحان دادم و زیر 18 نداشتم.


خیر دزس به درس اعمال میشه و زمین شناسی برای پزشکی اعمال نمیشه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اگه میشه من هم راهنمایی کنید.
> دینی۲۰
> زبان فارسی۱۷/۷۵
> ادبیات فارسی۱۳/۲۵
> عربی۱۹/۵
> زبان۱۸/۲۵
> فیزیک ۱۷/۷۵
> شیمی۱۹
> ریاضی۱۹/۲۵
> ...


بله میتونید فکر کنید ضمن اینکه نمیشه فقط راجع به زیست یا ادبیات جداگانه گفت که باید چند بزنید چون برای کسب رتبه همه درس ها لحاظ میشن

----------


## sardare azmoon

> واسه رتبه س رقمی چه درصدهایی باید بزنم اطلاع دارید ؟


رتبه 3 رقمی کشوری منظورتونه یا منطقه اگر منطقه کدوم منطقه هستید؟

----------


## highdreams

> بله میتونید فکر کنید ضمن اینکه نمیشه فقط راجع به زیست یا ادبیات جداگانه گفت که باید چند بزنید چون برای کسب رتبه همه درس ها لحاظ میشن


مرسی.بله میدونم در جریانم.این دوتا درس رو پرسیدم که یه جورایی جبران کنم نمره نهایی رو.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> مرسی.بله میدونم در جریانم.این دوتا درس رو پرسیدم که یه جورایی جبران کنم نمره نهایی رو.


برای جبران اون 2 تا درس حتما لازم نیست همون 2 درس رو بالا بزنید هر درس دیگه ای رو هم بالا بزنید این نمره هاتون جبران میشه

----------


## Saint.Nima

سلام و عصر بخیر خدمت  دوستان  من معدل کتبیم 14/60 شده  ولی الان ب معنی واقعی کلمه دارم مث خـــر میخوندم :Yahoo (4): )  حالا سوال من اینه ک  اگه تو کنکور همه درصدارو خوب بزنم و با کمک سهمیه منطقه سه امکان داره ی دانشگاه ملی پزشکی خوب قبول شم(احساس میکنم یکم پرتوقعم  :Yahoo (2):    )؟  یا دیگه امیدی نیس؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> امروز رفتم آموزش پرورش مرده با بی خیالی برگشت بهم گفت نمیشه خانم مدرسه بزرگسالانمون فعال نیست، مدیر مدرسه صبر کن بیاد برو دویست تومن بده! کارتو انجام بده چون واس خاطر تو قراره اینکار بکنه بعد اومدم زنگ زدم تهران شماره بندر عباس رو دادن به اون گفتم تا گوشی رو دادم دست این طرف که اینجا س انگار با من لجش گرفت که زنگ زدم به بندر، حالا هم داره سنگ میندازه جلو پام نمیدونم برو شنبه بیا مسوول فناوری نیس برو 15م بیا مدیر مدرسه نیس،سیستم سناد نمیدونم چی فعال نیست.  اگه هم نشد دی ماه بهت دیپلم میدیم. واقعا زورم گرفت. برگشته پشت تلفن به طرف میگه اخه میدونی چون حقوق افزایش پیدا نکرده مسوولان رغبتی به انجام این کار ها ندارن! واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم


بجای این کارا برو دایره امتحانات اداره اموزش و پرورش ناحیه تون و کارنامه+ریز نمرات+کپی شناسنامه تو ببر تا دقیق بهت بگن چیکار کنی.من امروز رفتم گفت واسه شهریور نمیتونی ولی واسه دی و خرداد میتونید

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام و عصر بخیر خدمت  دوستان  من معدل کتبیم 14/60 شده  ولی الان ب معنی واقعی کلمه دارم مث خـــر میخوندم)  حالا سوال من اینه ک  اگه تو کنکور همه درصدارو خوب بزنم و با کمک سهمیه منطقه سه امکان داره ی دانشگاه ملی پزشکی خوب قبول شم(احساس میکنم یکم پرتوقعم    )؟  یا دیگه امیدی نیس؟


اگر خوب بخونی بله

----------


## Saint.Nima

عه؟  اوووه پس خــــــــوبه من دوباره به زندگی امیدوار شدم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## کتی ملیح

> بجای این کارا برو دایره امتحانات اداره اموزش و پرورش ناحیه تون و کارنامه+ریز نمرات+کپی شناسنامه تو ببر تا دقیق بهت بگن چیکار کنی.من امروز رفتم گفت واسه شهریور نمیتونی ولی واسه دی و خرداد میتونید



خوشبحالت :Yahoo (117):  من که الان چند روزه درگیرم همش میگن نمیشه :Yahoo (21):  فردا میرم اصن برای دعوا، یا خودمو میکشم یا اونارو دیگه:/
یه مشتِ بیسوادِ قرنِ دایناسوری نشسته بودن پشتِ میز الکی حرف میزدن  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## فاطمه .جهانتيغ

شرايط ترميم معدل

----------


## فاطمه .جهانتيغ

شرايط ترميم معدل بگييييييننن🙏🏻

----------


## Arash Mehraabi

> شرايط ترميم معدل بگييييييننن���������  ��


سلام . 
به یکی از مدارس بزرگسالان شهرتون مراجعه کنید ؛ براتون توضیح میدن . آموزش پروش هم میتونین برین و ازشون سوال کنین چون اونا بهتر میدونن .

----------


## Amir_H80

با سلام . پایه یازدهم هستم معدل پایه دهم من 17 شد :Yahoo (2):  الان یازدهم هستم و بیشتر نمره هام بیسته و ترازم هم بالاست . تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی تا 85 درصد در کنکور 98 راسته؟؟؟؟ تجربی هستم

----------


## mamadkhatar

سلام یه سوال دارم
اگه معدل کتبی پایین باشه یه چیزی حدود 9 و اگه معدل کل یه چیزی حدود 14 باشه این امکان وجود داره که دوباره طرف کنکور بده؟
اگه معدل پیش دانشگاهی بالا باشه چه اتفاقی می افته؟
کلا معدل کتبی رو تاثیر میدن یا معدل کل؟
اخه رستگار رحمانی هم معدلش 11 شد دوباره ازش کنکور گرفتن

----------


## mamadkhatar

یعنی از بین این همه یه نفر نتونست جواب بده؟ :Yahoo (21): 
فقط میخوام بدونم با توجه به این شرایط این امکان وجود داره از طرف دوباره کنکور بگیرن؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> با سلام . پایه یازدهم هستم معدل پایه دهم من 17 شد الان یازدهم هستم و بیشتر نمره هام بیسته و ترازم هم بالاست . تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی تا 85 درصد در کنکور 98 راسته؟؟؟؟ تجربی هستم


 :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21): ‌ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pooya2000

> یعنی از بین این همه یه نفر نتونست جواب بده؟
> فقط میخوام بدونم با توجه به این شرایط این امکان وجود داره از طرف دوباره کنکور بگیرن؟


خیر. چه معنی داره دوبار کنکور بگیرن. درباره قضیه رحمانی شما اشتباه متوجه شدی. در ضمن معدل کتبی رو اثر میدن نه معدل کل

----------


## pooya2000

> با سلام . پایه یازدهم هستم معدل پایه دهم من 17 شد الان یازدهم هستم و بیشتر نمره هام بیسته و ترازم هم بالاست . تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی تا 85 درصد در کنکور 98 راسته؟؟؟؟ تجربی هستم


داداش کلا داری اشتباه میزنی

----------


## mamadkhatar

> خیر. چه معنی داره دوبار کنکور بگیرن. درباره قضیه رحمانی شما اشتباه متوجه شدی. در ضمن معدل کتبی رو اثر میدن نه معدل کل


درسته 
خب یعنی کسی که معدلش پایین باشه و رتبه خوبی بیاره دوباره ازش کنکور نمیگیرن؟
اخه یه جایی شنیدم اگه طرف معدلش پایین باشه و رتبه خوبی هم گرفته باشه ممکنه فکر کنن تقلب کرده دوباره باید کنکور بده

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mamadkhatar


درسته 
خب یعنی کسی که معدلش پایین باشه و رتبه خوبی بیاره دوباره ازش کنکور نمیگیرن؟
اخه یه جایی شنیدم اگه طرف معدلش پایین باشه و رتبه خوبی هم گرفته باشه ممکنه فکر کنن تقلب کرده دوباره باید کنکور بده


شما مثل رستگار رحمانی رتبه یک تجربی و زبان و 4 هنر بشو ، بعد بیا نگرانی داشته باش  فک نمی کنم برای یه رتبه مثلا دو یا سه رقمی بیان بررسی کنن تقلبی شده نشده ، معدلت اونقد هم بد نیست که 14 هس .*

----------


## mamadkhatar

> *
> شما مثل رستگار رحمانی رتبه یک تجربی و زبان و 4 هنر بشو ، بعد بیا نگرانی داشته باش  فک نمی کنم برای یه رتبه مثلا دو یا سه رقمی بیان بررسی کنن تقلبی شده نشده ، معدلت اونقد هم بد نیست که 14 هس .*


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
نه دیگه فکر نکنم کسی مث رستگار رحمانی بشه.
 داداچ معدل کل شده 14 معدل کتبیم که افتضاحه

----------

